# Straighten hair the natural way!



## Janice (Mar 31, 2003)

Hey Guys, I came across this tip on one of the websites Mahaliee suggested from the paging hennaphiliac users forum. What do you think? I think this might be the natural relaxer that some Brazilian women use on their hair. (I read somewhere that some Brazilians use relaxers on their hair that they make themselves from homemade products)

I am defenitely going to order the lotus powder and try that on me. I will buy a doll that has afro textured hair and apply it to her hair and see how it works.I don't want my hair to be straight but I do wish more of my natural length would show. My hair shrinks about 50-60? percent, that's about half of it real length.

Anyhow this is the tip:
Straighten hair the natural way:

Squeeze matured coconut until the milk fills up a glass. Mix with lime juice. Keep the mixture in the refrigerator until the top becomes creamy. Use the cream to massage on scalp and hair, then wrap with a hot towel for 1 hour before rinsing. Repeat 3x a week. Your hair will gradually straighten 

If anyone knows more about this, please let me know.


----------



## Camille (Mar 31, 2003)

Wow! That sound so interesting, and CHEAP! I'm not really one for experimenting like that, but I'd really like toknow what the results are for my mom, she is natural.  Is this change permanent??


----------



## Janice (Mar 31, 2003)

HEy Camille, 


I don't know if the reults are permanent but I am figuring you would need to do a retouch just like a relaxer since your roots would be growing. I don't think it would be harsh like a relaxer though since these are not chemicals. 


I think lemon juice would burn though. By the way what is mutured coconut?...hmmmm. I am going to e-mail or call the website people and see if I can get more info in this natural relaxer. I will keep you posted.

I am planning on buying a doll with afro textured hair (if I can find one) and conducting this experiment on it first before I do any human beings, lol.


----------



## luvhair (Mar 31, 2003)

I order you to keep us posted on how this works!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I hate putting relaxers in my hair and I would love a natural solution so I hope this works!  good looking out!


----------



## Lucia (Mar 31, 2003)

Sounds interesting, give us the update aas soon as you've figured it all out.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Mar 31, 2003)

Hi, Janice she posted several websites...which one was this on? I'm ordering the Lotus powder...but this sounds interesting too. I wouldn't worry about testing it on 'humans'...none of the ingredients are chemicals, so there shouldn't be a problem. Could you re-post the link here? Thanks!


----------



## Janice (Mar 31, 2003)

Hey Sweetcocoa, if you copy and paste this link it should take you exactly to that page. 

On that page are like alot of  hair tips. Scroll down till you where it says straighten hair the natural way. 

You are right by the way these aren't chemicals so maybe I will try it. But I am going to defenitly try HennaJoy's lotus powder. 


http://www.bodymindrevival.com/haircare.htm


----------



## Janice (Mar 31, 2003)

Hey Luvhair and Lucia,

Well right now my hair is currently in extensions so I guess I won't be trying it till another month.

I e-mailed HennaJoy regarding this conoction to straightening hair and she said the doll idea wouldn't work since the hair on the doll might be matted with some flame retardent chemical and I might not get the same results.

But she also said that if I did decide to do it that I could just use coconut milk that is sold in cans.

Besides I used to use cocunut milk in the past to mosturize my hair and would sit under a dryer or leave on overnight and my hair would come out extremely soft and shiny. If anyone trys this before me, please let me know how it goes.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 1, 2003)

Note: It is coconut milk and LIME  juice. (not lemon in that recipe) LIME JUICE according to Indian ladies is supposed to stimulate growth as well as get rid of dandruff. It is also supposed to loosen the hair curl. I use lime essential oil and grapefruit essential oil in my homemade wildgrowth and it smells yummy. It covers the smell of all the other oils, even olive oil, castor oil or hemp oil. It feels so good on the scalp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH


----------



## luvhair (Apr 1, 2003)

i think i might try this but i was wondering does anyone know the exact portions?  like how much lime juice and what is a glass?  also can i wash my hair after i use this mixture? or do i have to leave it in?  and how long does it take before it straightens the hair, especially on 4a/b.  Sorry so many questions but i wanna give it a try and I don't want to mess up.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 1, 2003)

1.http://www.budget101.com/recipes/id96.htm plain milk
 2. http://www.bodymindrevival.com/haircare.htm&lt;the coconutlimescroll down the page


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 1, 2003)

Thanks! Mahaliahee and Janice(for re-posting the site)...


----------



## Janice (Apr 1, 2003)

uR wELCOME SWEETCOCOA.

aS FAR AS BEING PERMANENT i DON'T KNOW BUT IT DOESN'T HURT TO TRY.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 1, 2003)

All I'm really looking for is to keep the frizz under control. If nothing else I'll get very moisturized hair ...
and if my hair is really moisturized maybe it won't frizz....
Besides I heard coconut milk is very good for the hair...


----------



## Janice (Apr 2, 2003)

Oh ok Sweetcocoa, if you do try it please PM me with your results.Thanks and good luck


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

I'm off to the store to buy my lime juice and coconut milk. I'm really loving these all natural remedies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks Janice and Mahalialee for posting these links.


----------



## sassygirl125 (Apr 2, 2003)

Where do they tell us exactly how much coconut milk and lime juice to use?  1 cup? 1/2 cup?  I didn't see it anywhere...


----------



## JazzAngel (Apr 2, 2003)

Here is another interesting link. 










Apparently it does not matter what kind of milk!

http://www.budget101.com/recipes/id96.htm


----------



## Janice (Apr 2, 2003)

No problem Seamist. 

Jazzygirl- Look at the ling Jazz Angel posted that gives a differnet kind of recipie and gives measurements. But the main ingredient seems to be milk.And this one says that it is supposed to last until your last washing. Sure beats the heat from a hotcomb. It says it will leave it straight and silky.

Hmmmmm, looks like I might be on to something new. Apparently my curosity led me to do a search engine on straightening hair with milk, and interesting enough I found a whole bunch of sites regardijng this. Man if I only knew this a long time ago. I need to do more research on this and see if it works for all hair types.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

I think it has to do with the acid that is found in milk, specifically lactic acid. I know Mahalialee was discussing on the henna thread about adding papain? to her regimen to try and stretch her curl pattern some more. It has an acid in it also. Lime juice is acidic. So it seems that any product with acid in it is also used in conjunction with a moisturizing product to balance the too harsh acidic effect.


----------



## Janice (Apr 2, 2003)

Seamist,

I also believe that it is the protein that is in milk as well. Do you plan on trying it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

On the Phyto website they claim that egg and soy protein can relax hair naturally. This is a natural hair relaxer they are marketing.  Here is the link: Egg and Soy Natural Relaxer The price is over $43.00


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
Seamist,

I also believe that it is the protein that is in milk as well. Do you plan on trying it?  

[/ QUOTE ] 

Yes I am. I believe protein has a relaxer effect as well. Henna is a milder form of protein and it does loosen the hairs pattern


----------



## Janice (Apr 2, 2003)

In notice that alot of those natural relaxers that comes in kits tend to contain no-lye even though they claim not to contain any lye. I believe Naturalexer,Bodiphier, alike(don't quote me though). That's why I tend to stay away from anything natural in a kit.


----------



## Janice (Apr 2, 2003)

Seamist please let me know how your results go. I am a 4a so I want to know if it would have the same effects. Too bad my hair is in extensions though. I just put in an order for HennaJoy's Lots powder.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

I agree with you totally. I posted that link because I thougt it was interesting that they included soy protein and eggs in their product. We just finished saying that protein has a relaxer effect, and milk, soy and eggs are definately protein products


----------



## JazzAngel (Apr 2, 2003)

I wonder if the milk has the potential to straighten permanantly?   

It would be nice to know that you can get a looser effect temporarily but I am not sure I want to loose my curl.  I like poofy hair.  

Plus somehow I don't think the coconut milk has alot of protein.  Does anyone have any right now?  If anything this should be more moisturising.  


I wonder if the Coconut Cream in the can is as good?


----------



## carrie (Apr 2, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*JazzAngel said:*
Plus somehow I don't think the coconut milk has alot of protein.  Does anyone have any right now?  If anything this should be more moisturising.  

[/ QUOTE ]

One 8oz can of coconut milk has 4.5g of protein.  It derive most of its calories from fat-48g

Please don't ask how I know...I am just sick like that


----------



## JazzAngel (Apr 2, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*carrie said:*
</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*JazzAngel said:*
Plus somehow I don't think the coconut milk has alot of protein.  Does anyone have any right now?  If anything this should be more moisturising.  

[/ QUOTE ]

One 8oz can of coconut milk has 4.5g of protein.  It derive most of its calories from fat-48g

Please don't ask how I know...I am just sick like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]


LOL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Kool!  So my next question is:  Is that sufficent protein to make a drastic change in either conditioning or even straightening?  

Where are the LHC chemists?


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 2, 2003)

I'm gonna try this also....
You can get both(lime juice and coconut milk...creme if I can find it) at the supermarket...


----------



## BlkMane (Apr 2, 2003)

Interesting...but are you ladies scared to apply LIME JUICE (=drying!!) to your hair? 

I think I'll try the regular milk recipe posted (and maybe I'll add some protein powder to it). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








I post my results in this thread after I try it.


----------



## Janice (Apr 2, 2003)

Well Blackmane,this process requires that you wash you hair after you apply the concotion. You can shampoo and condtion as normal after you rinse this thing out. SO I would defenitely follow up with a moisturzing shampoo/conditoner.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 2, 2003)

NOTE: After more research, I have NIXED the papain. Although you find it listed as one of the ingredients in many conditioners and shampoos, it is also said to be a hair growth retardant. Even if this is not proven to be so, I will not try this. Instead, I will use proven things like lemon, lime, kiwi, etc, milk protein, yogurt etc. I am totally moving away from commercial shampoos and conditioners and making all my own hair products. It seems to be working so far. Bonjour.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

Mahalialee I'm glad you posted that info about the papain. 
*I tried the milk straightening process and it works!*
I left grocery store milk on two sections of my hair for one full hour. I did this just in case it didn't work, this way I would only be left with two small sections to dry. It hardened on my hair. After the full hour was up, I rinsed, shampooed and conditioned those two sections. *My hair came out straighter and was so soft! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

Yall know with milk, then the hellmans mayo as a deep conditioner, I am too through! I'm going to try the yogurt, coconut and lemon/lime recipe as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My hair is very thick and I'm loving to learn how to take care of it the natural way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks like a flower blooming!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 3, 2003)

Hey SeaMist! Glad it worked out. I can see you now, it will be peaches and CREAM, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 STRAWBERRIES AND CREAM! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOLOLO,ice cream!, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seriously, I am going to try a peaches and cream, like a conditioner wash this summer and rinse it out. I am going to use half and half cream. I will probably have to watch out for the flies. Are you going to do the milk thing between hennas? I did my first Lotus powder thing today, and right now it is in a wrap, so I cannot give a full report. One thing for sure, it is THICKER!!! LIKE AS IN DOUBLE!!! I noticed that doing the combout to wrap it. But I am really determined to stick the natural thing out and I notice that every commercial product is on the "natural"  bandwagon too. They know what they are up against...hmpph!!!happy hair growing


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 I did my first Lotus powder thing today, and right now it is in a wrap, so I cannot give a full report. One thing for sure, it is THICKER!!! LIKE AS IN DOUBLE!!! I noticed that doing the combout to wrap it. But I am really determined to stick the natural thing out and I notice that every commercial product is on the "natural" bandwagon too. They know what they are up against...hmpph!!!happy hair growing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ] 

I'm definately going to implement the milk recipe into my regimen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can only imagine what a milk and honey application will do for my hair! That peaches and cream mix sounds sooooooooo good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm telling you these natural products have got me hooked. I'm totally addicted! And you are so right, these companies know what time it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They realize they are dealing with a much more educated consumer market, but I still say 100% natural products are way better than any commercial product, and I'll take the natural over the commercial anyday! Hands down


----------



## luvhair (Apr 3, 2003)

what is this lotus powder thing?  You guys have me extremely interested in this whole natural straigthening process.  I used to have thick jair when i was younger but nw that I relax my hair i have lost a lot of thickmess so I want to stop but the hairstyles I want to wear do not fit natural 4a/b hair.  I also want to color my hair too.  so can you guys give me somemore info on the lotus powder and milk recipes?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

Hi luvhair,

The lotus powder loosens the curl pattern of the hair overtime with each use. It works like henna. For more information, view sweetcocoa's henna thread. The milk recipe and explanation is found on this thread. I believe I posted it already. It straightens and softens hair extremely well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All of these products are natural, and I must say I am totally pleased with the results I've been getting. They don't get your hair bone-straight like a relaxer not unless your hairtexture is already in the 1 or 2 category, but they do loosen the curl pattern making styling and detangling  much more manageable.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 3, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*SeaMist said:*
Mahalialee I'm glad you posted that info about the papain. 
*I tried the milk straightening process and it works!*
I left grocery store milk on two sections of my hair for one full hour. I did this just in case it didn't work, this way I would only be left with two small sections to dry. It hardened on my hair. After the full hour was up, I rinsed, shampooed and conditioned those two sections. *My hair came out straighter and was so soft! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

Yall know with milk, then the hellmans mayo as a deep conditioner, I am too through! I'm going to try the yogurt, coconut and lemon/lime recipe as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My hair is very thick and I'm loving to learn how to take care of it the natural way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks like a flower blooming! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

I plan on doing the coconut and lime juice myself tomorrow evening. I'll save the henna for next Friday. Has anyone else noticed thicker hair since doing the henna?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
I plan on doing the coconut and lime juice myself tomorrow evening. I'll save the henna for next Friday. Has anyone else noticed thicker hair since doing the henna?  


[/ QUOTE ] 

Sweetcocoa my hair is coming in so nice. I don't know what was on my mind when I said I was going to go back to relaxing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My hair has so much spring to it. and it's funny how the henna treatment not only loosened the curl pattern, but it thickens the hair as well. It gives the hair "spring" as I said. It's not as bulky as it was. It is a proportional thickness that I can deal with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think it is a matter of adjusting to the new texture of natural hair and the new styling requirements that accompany it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BlkMane encouraged me so much in staying my journey with natural hair. Thanks BlkMane. I appreciate it girl! I had went out and bought all the relaxer items, but I will not be using the relaxer at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm too sold on these natural products!


----------



## CynamonKis (Apr 3, 2003)

When you all try the lime juice/coconut milk thing, please let us know the measurements of ingredients that would be helpful.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

CynanmonKis I certainly will


----------



## Janice (Apr 3, 2003)

Hey Seamist,

Thankyou for posting your results. Are you complety natural, and if so what is your hair type? You can copy and paste these questions then anser them if that is easier. And don't leave out any details girl,lol.

Would you say it altered it to another hair type?

How straight did it get (eg. bone straight, relaxed/pressed straight, or just lossened your curl somewhat/alot?

DId you put in the lime juice in it?


How were you able to keep the milk from dripping since it is not thick? Did you mix it with anything else?


Once you rinsed it out and shamppoed and conditoned, did you comb through it and apply your usual normal moisturizers and oil? If so, did it still stay straight?

Please let me know hom long the results lasted. It says it is suppose be straight until the next time you wash. Do you think it can combat humidity?

Oh I can't wait to take out my braids and try this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so glad it worked out for you.Please update me.

Thanks for posting your results!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 3, 2003)

SeaMist are you ready for this one? Another natural straightener? This one is made with HORSERADISH, FERULA SAGE etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is going to be a knock off of some of the hair balms. Next post will give some sites. Let's see what we can do with this! I provide the sites as a reference so that there is a precedent success with the ingredients. Bonjour.


----------



## carrie (Apr 3, 2003)

Now see what ya'll made me do? I went out at lunch and bought some coconut milk and some lime juice.  I'll be trying tomorrow night so please someone LMK measurements!  And BTW when my bill collectors start callin cuz I am spending all my money on hair stuff...I'll email them the URL to this place


----------



## azul11 (Apr 3, 2003)

dumb question:

if milk has protein in it can it be used as a protein conditioner? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 God bless you all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

Hi Janice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't mix the milk with anything. I just poured some in a bowl, stood over my bathroom sink and applied it to two small sections. I clipped my hair back to keep it from dripping in my face. My hair is very thick, so the milk just soaked right in. Now as far as the straightness is concerned, it made the hair texture I have now straight. Naturally I'm a 3c/4a and the milk really stressed out the curl pattern to the fullest. Girl let me tell you. I don't know what to make of this... I usually do braid outs or twist outs, so I braided those two sections adding castor and olive oil, but when I took the braids out, MY HAIR WAS STILL STRAIGHT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Janice when I say I don't know what to make of it, I just don't know! In my post explaining how straight my hair became, I was very jubilent because it really stretched out the length. But when I braided those sections and took them out, how could they have remained straight?! There were no waves at all! As if I didn't braid those sections at all. Now someoneelse may have different results. Again, I don't know. As far as humidity is concerned it's anybody's guess how this milk recipe will hold up in hot, humid, or rainy weather. But if wet hair braided, taken out when dried, and the hair is still retaining it's straightness, maybe this indicates that milk is the best anti-frizzing agent that there is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Go ahead yall and say this is impossible, but SeaMist is telling the truth when she says her hair didn't wave whatsoever. This time, I'm going to try the milk recipe on my whole head and report my results. I want to make sure, that I know, that I know, that milk can naturally straighten hair like nothing else can.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 3, 2003)

My new version of a deep conditioning natural hair softener, to be used in between lotus and henna!
shea butter-3 tbls.-3 tbls. horseradish powder, 3 tbls sage; 3 tbls ferula powder in 1/2 cup natural mayonnaise and 3 tbl. lime juice. (Soak the powders in the mayonnaise and lime juice then add the shea butter and stir well.) Keep in fridge. This can be adjusted to suit depending on your hair type and whether it is dry, natural or relaxed. Scented with Lime essential oil and Ylang or Rose Oil and. This will be great because it will provide a lot of moisturizing effect to the hair and keep it moist and soft. I will follow this up with a hair wrap.If anyone else wants to try this let me know how it works out. I have been making up batches of hair wash and hair conditioner packs to soften relax, strengthen and lengthen hair. I can only test so much. Any volunteers?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

Mahalialee you are going to have all of us go bankrupt here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Where do you keep finding all these great links and recipes? I guess the "tell SeaMist, she'll try anything" applies to me with this new find of yours also. But as I've been saying, I'm really digging natural haircare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Carrie I know what you mean when it comes to this forum. It is just bad for our pocketbooks! Please post your results with the coconut milk and lime recipe. I'll be waiting for it


----------



## Janice (Apr 3, 2003)

Wow Seamist, I am so tempted right now to just take off some of my extensions and see how this works out for me. I am so glad that it worked out really well for you. 

I know you said that it straighened out your hair to the max, but did it change your hair texture would you say and did it come out like a presses/relaxed straight, bone straight. I guess like if you ran a hotcomb through it or something?

Or did it just straighten your hair without a change in the texture of it.

Girl You know what I am going to probalby just take off a couple of extensions and try this. (I will have my sis rebraid em' I guess (so ghetto of me, lol)


----------



## luvhair (Apr 3, 2003)

So what is the exact measurements you used to get you hair straight?  I was serious considering getting a relazxer tomorrow because my new growth is driving me crazy but I wanna see how this works.  Can you post the exact measurements you used for the milk.  And can you post the lotus powder recipe too!!! I am soo excited!


----------



## Nessa (Apr 4, 2003)

That seems kinda wierd but please post your results


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 4, 2003)

My Lotus powder results will be posted on the Henna (SweetCoco's thread) since the Lotus regime was originally posted there by Henna Joy. Bonjour.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 4, 2003)

Luvhair: If you are looking for "color" information go to the Paging the Hennaphyliacs thread. If you are looking to do black hair with Indigo and henna same site. Hope this helps. Bonjour.


----------



## CynamonKis (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Straighten hair the natural way!..email from..*

LADIES BELOW IS THE E-MAIL I RECEIVED FROM BODYMINDRETRIEVAL.COM'S WEBMASTER -- VERY INFORMATIVE!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (SITE OF THE COCONUT MILK/LIME JUICE RECIPE):

In a message dated 04/04/2003 12:39:06 AM Eastern Standard Time, [email protected] writes:


Subj: RE: natural hair straightener on website 
Date: 04/04/2003 12:39:06 AM Eastern Standard Time
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Sent from the Internet 
Hello Bodymindrevivalist

Thank you for your question. The tips and recipes on Bodymindrevival.com are collected or compiled from various sources, both western and eastern (some recipes may work better on asians, some may work better for non). 
Fill up a medium-sized glass coconut milk. As for how much lime to use, we recommend one lime 
squeezed, but if it is not effective the first week for you (again, depends on the individual), try two or three. If you have long hair, medium-sized glass coconut milk may not be sufficient, increase the amount, and do the same for the limes.
As we have indicated in 'About BMR', successes of treatments may vary. Because the ingredients recommended are 100% natural, they have less health risk and are very safe to try. We suggest that you try the recipe first for perhaps 
the first month and look out for gradual changes. The thing about using totally natural products is that it may be a slow process, depending on what
you are treating. For example, acne treatment using honey and cinnamon is a very 
effective (and fast) remedy and we have feedback telling this is so. Straightening hair using coconut milk and lime may not be as fast a remedy for you, or may not work at all, but on the other hand, it may work very well. Tell us how it goes.

We recommend all Bodymindrevivalists to enlist in The Bodymindrevival Group at Yahoo (http://http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Bodymindrevival/) so that they can exchange recipes and other health tips, and of course, not to mention, 
network and make friends with other Bodymindrevivalists around the world.

We're always looking for new tips and recipes for sharing. Recommendations will be credited, and linked to recommender's e-mail, if requested. In that way, Bodymindrevivalists can network with 
each other through the site as well. 

Please visit www.bodymindrevival.com again and click on our sponsors, we need all the funds we can get to get the site going.

"BodyMindRevival is designed and created by the Webmaster for the sole purpose of sharing valuable knowledge and providing beneficial service for visitors. If even one remedy has changed a life for the better, then putting the site into 
existence has been worth the time and effort."


Thanks!


----------



## CynamonKis (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Straighten hair the natural way!(TRIED IT)*

I didn't tell y'all but yesterday I just HAPPENED to have a can of coconut milk &amp; a squeeze bottle of lime juice in my refrigerator and I tried this -- Ladies I think its working -- but the jury's still out.  Here's what I did:

In a glass -- 1 cup of coconut milk from can, and 1/4 cup lime juice (from the squeeze bottle).  I let it sit all day in the frig while I was at work.

Last night, I applied it to the NAPPIEST PART of my hair (I have 2 textures of hair on my head which includes one big nappy patch in the middle of the back of my head).

I semi-wet a towel &amp; heated it up in microwave. It didn't stay hot for very long so I put a reflective cap on my head &amp; sat under a warm dryer for 1 hr &amp; fell asleep w/this stuff on my head (it was midnight)

The curls on this NAPPY PATCH ARE LOOSER &amp; more consistent with the rest of my hair (which was henna'd last week with excellent results)!!

I WILL try this in a day or two -- the website said to try it 3 times a week.  I'll do this for a couple of weeks &amp; incorporate the henna as well.

If I find a "matured" coconut I'd try the exact recipe with fresh lemon juice but for now this is all I have...

BEWARE -- this mixture DOES BURN YOUR EYES WHEN IT RUNS!!
During the application process so have a towel nearby to wipe your face.

I'll post again next week on this.

Cyn


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Straighten hair the natural way!..email from..*

Thanks for the update!
I plan on trying the coconut/lime recipe tonight.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

Janice and Luvhair,

Oops, I put this same info on the Hennaphilic Thread. I was looking at Mahalialees post where she said she was putting her info on the henna thread and just followed suit. Oh well. People who only look at the henna thread will get this information too.

For those two sections of my hair, I poured some milk in a bowl and just dipped my fingers in it and keep wetting my hair with the milk until it was completely saturated. Now, I want to really emphasize, the milk straightened out the texture of hair I already have. If you have 3c/4a hair, it will not make it 1a,1b, or 2a,2b, 2c. It straightens out what you already have. I think henna is the only product that can take any hair texture and turn it into something else by not only making it softer, but transforming it into the next hair level. For example, if you have 4b hair, I really believe the henna can take it to 4a. And with continued use, you may be able to achieve a 3c. However, I say "may", because the one supplement I know for 100% sure that can change hairtexture is MSM! I take Doctor's Best in powder form and I know that I know this supplement can change hairtexture. *I don't offer anyone a pipe-dream because to do so is deception and very wrong in my opinion. But I would go to court and stand before the judge and vouch for this supplement. SeaMist knows what she's talking about on this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

This Saturday I plan on doing my whole head with the milk. I want to be sure that what happened with those two sections of my hair was not an anamoly in any kind of way. After the "treatment", I'll be sure to post results.


----------



## azul11 (Apr 4, 2003)

i'm assuming the hair is dry and the milk is used before a shampoo and conditioner? or is it after a shampoo and followed by a conditioner? or is it the condtioner? God bless you all.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 4, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*azul11 said:*
i'm assuming the hair is dry and the milk is used before a shampoo and conditioner? or is it after a shampoo and followed by a conditioner? or is it the condtioner? God bless you all.   

[/ QUOTE ]

I have the same question(I didn't think about that...thanks Azul...)


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

Azul and Sweetcocoa,

My hair was dried before applying. Then I shamppooed and conditioned. Then braided. When I took out the  braids, no waves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 These are one of things that makes you go, Hummmm?


----------



## Titansgirl (Apr 4, 2003)

OKAY LADIES, I did the milk thing last night!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Currently I am into week 10 w/ my relaxer. I like to normally go 6 months before I relax. Lately, since I have been taking the B5 vitamin, my hair is coming in really thick. So, yesterday I decided that I would try the milk thing to see if it would loosen my curls... It definitely works!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is what I did.....
I put some of my whole milk into a spray bottle. I parted my hair just like if I was going to receive a relaxer(4 section). Then I started w/ the area where my hair was the thickest(which is in the back). I spray my roots first in each section and then I sprayed my entire head. (You have to have a towel wrapped around your neck and shoulders to keep the milk from running down your back). I allowed the milk to stay on for 1 hour. Your hair will get slightly hard.  Then I got in the shower and rinse my hair for a while w/ the water. Then I shampooed w/ my QP moisturizing shampoo(LOVE IT!!!) Performed a ACV rinse. Then used my Moisturfuse for about 5 min. THen I sprayed my hair w/ the QP Moisture conditioner and plaited my hair in two plaits. I put a roller on each end of my plaits. Then I went to Karate and sweated alot and let my hair air dry over night. Got up this morning and did step aerobics. 

When I took my plaits down after all of that, my waves were still loose!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Normally my hair shrinks after working out, but not this time... This process is a keeper for me.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My hair is so nice and bouncy.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
When I took my plaits down after all of that, my waves were still loose!!!  Normally my hair shrinks after working out, but not this time... This process is a keeper for me....  My hair is so nice and bouncy..... 

[/ QUOTE ] 

At least you had waves! I had none 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But the milk recipe is definately a keeper for me too


----------



## azul11 (Apr 4, 2003)

did you put a shower cap over your head with this? i think i asked in another thread would this be considered like a protein conditioner since someone said milk has protein and protein has an affect on the hair somehow.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 God bless you all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

Azul milk has protein in it. This is one of the reasons it's recommended to take for strong teeth and bones.


----------



## azul11 (Apr 4, 2003)

so would this be considered a protein conditioner? some people say after they have it on their hair for a while their hair feels hard but once they shampoo and condition it is soft. i am wondering if this is the same type of thing as aphogee since it has protein and gets hard but once it is rinsed it out it makes the hair feel soft and stops the breakage. wasnt there a post in the henna thread about the lack of proteins in certain types of hair and that was an explanation for why when people adding conditioners with protein and stuff made the hair straighter? so would the milk be considered a protein conditioner? 
(am i getting the info from the henna thread on protein incorrect?) God bless you all.


----------



## LionsMane (Apr 4, 2003)

Shock and Awe!


----------



## EbonyEyes (Apr 4, 2003)

I will definately try this process as long as it is temporary!

-EBONY


----------



## AFashionSlave (Apr 4, 2003)

Does anyone know how the milk or coconut / lime mixture will effect hair that is permanatly color treated?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
I will definately try this process as long as it is temporary!

-EBONY   

[/ QUOTE ] 

Ebony and Lions Mane, it is only supposed to last until your next wash. For a longer result, I would use the hennalucent henna in neutral. It  loosens the curl pattern of the hair beautifully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can get hennalucent at most bss(beauty supply stores).


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
Does anyone know how the milk or coconut / lime mixture will effect hair that is permanatly color treated?  


[/ QUOTE ] 

Hi AFS. The coconutmilk moisturizes the hair extremely well. It wont affect your hair color. Now the lime juice, I'm not so sure about. I know that lemon/lime has lightening capabilities, so that could either be a plus or minus, depending on how you look at it. I never tried this mix, but maybe the milk dilutes the limes ability to lighten? Ou can do a strand test to know for sure


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 5, 2003)

I've mixed up a batch of coconut milk and lime juice(1 cup of milk and 3 limes) I mixed it together with a hand mixer(I couldn't find my blender) and put it in the fridge. I'm gonna use it when I get back from DC tomorrow and post my results.


----------



## carrie (Apr 5, 2003)

I have my mixture in my hair right now!  I'll post later how it turns out.  even though I am going back into braids, I wanted to give it a try.  Since when I come out of the braids, I can't relax right away, I'll need something to hold me over.


----------



## carrie (Apr 5, 2003)

Well, I say thumbs up!  Now its by no means "relaxer" straight, but after the concoction, I did the SAME exact thing as I did earilier in the week and I got MUCH better results.


----------



## nissi (Apr 5, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*SeaMist said:*
On the Phyto website they claim that egg and soy protein can relax hair naturally. This is a natural hair relaxer they are marketing.  Here is the link: Egg and Soy Natural Relaxer The price is over $43.00  

[/ QUOTE ]

Seamist, I heard this relaxer is really bad for hair while investigating former posts and considering using it.  Anybody tried this relaxer with success?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

Hi Nissi,

It seems that alot of these "natural relaxers" use ammonium thioglycolate to straighten the hair. It is purported to be not as damaging as the lye and no-lye brands, but users of these products have reported an intense dryness to their hair while using these brands.


----------



## nissi (Apr 5, 2003)

ok check this out ya'll -- are you using whole milk (as opposed to skim, 1%, 2%), and what do you think would happen using heavy cream?


----------



## pebbles (Apr 5, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 ok check this out ya'll -- are you using whole milk (as opposed to skim, 1%, 2%), and what do you think would happen using heavy cream?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ] 

LOL!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A little dairy humor!!  That was funny!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />





 ok check this out ya'll -- are you using whole milk (as opposed to skim, 1%, 2%), and what do you think would happen using heavy cream? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ] 






 Yesterday I went to the store to get some plain yogurt to apply to my hair because I heard this was also a fab treatment, but they only had non-fat!!! I was upset because I was looking for low-fat or any type of fat as an addition to my yogurt! Can you believe this? Upset because they only had non-fat yogurt


----------



## nissi (Apr 5, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*SeaMist said:*
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />





 ok check this out ya'll -- are you using whole milk (as opposed to skim, 1%, 2%), and what do you think would happen using heavy cream? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ] 






 Yesterday I went to the store to get some plain yogurt to apply to my hair because I heard this was also a fab treatment, but they only had non-fat!!! I was upset because I was looking for low-fat or any type of fat as an addition to my yogurt! Can you believe this? Upset because they only had non-fat yogurt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/ QUOTE ]






 Mmhm, my mind is following the same stream right now -- cuz i was also thinking about sour cream, now the sour effect i wonder about on hair, but isn't the sour the result of an enzyme? Should be good (kitchen chemists, please confirm!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Sorry ya'll when you mentioned this stuff drips  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am trying to find a non-drip alternative!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

Nissi where will it lead from here? Cream cheese? Ricotta anybody? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  All I know is that these natural products are slammin' for the hair! Sour cream does contain enzymes. The name escapes me right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Psst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was also looking at those creamy salad dressings while I was in the supermarket. Heck, if Hellman's mayo can work wonders on the hair, I figure why can't these? I know, I know...this "Straighten hair the natural way" thread is turning into a trip!


----------



## diamoness (Apr 5, 2003)

It works, It works.  I poured a few cups of regular milk in a bowl and dipped my entire head in it.  I then let it dry for about an hour.  When I washed with conditioner, My hair was definately straighter.  I let my hair air dry in a pony tail.  It gave me the results I get when my hair is relaxed (with natural relaxer).  To hell with the natural relaxer, I'm going to do these on a regular basis instead.  I love you ladies!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sometime this month when I get some time on my hands, I will post before and after photos.  Do yall think it will be ok to do this every week?  Like Sea Mist and Mahailialee, my entire hair care routine is about to be totally "from the kitchen"  Check out these recipies.....

http://motowngrl.8m.net/recipes.htm#Conditioners


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

*YAYYYYYYYYYY Diamoness! Cheering like the cheering that goes on at the Apollo Theater: WU WU WU! * You said relaxer straight?! What is your your type? I love this, I love this, I love this!!! BTW, thanks for that link


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

Sorry, I didn't see your question in all the excitement over your results! I believe it can be done weekly. It is only supposed to last until the next shampoo anyway. So the weekly treatments seem quite safe to me


----------



## diamoness (Apr 5, 2003)

Oh no Seamist, The natural relaxer I use only losens the curl like henna does.  I have type 4a/b hair, so my naturalrelaxer takes me to somewhere in the 3's.  Milk gave me the same effect...(in the 3's).  Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

No problem Diamoness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just think that the re-discovery of all these natural products is great


----------



## Hairyette (Apr 5, 2003)

Diamoness,

What natural relaxer to you use? I use one made from pot ash. I've also been using Henna and I'm just about to try this coconut milk/lime juice "straightener".


----------



## diamoness (Apr 5, 2003)

Hairyette, I use Couzette.  My stylist formulated it and I have no idea what is in it, but it looks and smells like store bought relaxer.  Pot ash, huh?  That sound interesting.  Would you mind sharing your recipe and describe how it works?  I'm sure the other ladies would like to know also.  Thanks.


----------



## Hairyette (Apr 5, 2003)

I use a product called Just Beautiful Hair. Here's the link www.justbeautifulhair.com 

This product is made from pot ash and sodium (minus the hydroxide leg). I must admit, I noticed much more curl relaxation from henna. Plus, I'm about to rinse this milk/lime juice out of my hair, but I can tell already that it's a WINNER. My hair is a whole lot easier to comb. Between the henna and this milk mixture....I may not order the JBH "softener" again...fyi


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
I noticed much more curl relaxation from henna. Plus, I'm about to rinse this milk/lime juice out of my hair, but I can tell already that it's a WINNER. My hair is a whole lot easier to comb. Between the henna and this milk mixture....I may not order the JBH "softener" again...fyi


[/ QUOTE ] 

Wow! My spirits are uplifted with all these great reviews! You grow girls...the natural way!!!


----------



## Hairyette (Apr 5, 2003)

SeaMist,

All I can say is WOW! I'm impressed so far. After I rinsed out the milk mixture my hair was really smooth and very conditioned. I was very skeptical at first....I mean MILK...come on...but I'm a believer now.

I have my mixture of Lotus powder on now (I'm just an experimentin' fool today...). I'll post my results on the Henna thread. I think one of the reasons I got such good results with my last Henna application was due to the lemon juice and yogurt additions...hmm..I wonder if I can add this milk mixture to the henna for a double effect?!

One experiment at a time....Hairyette


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
I have my mixture of Lotus powder on now (I'm just an experimentin' fool today...).  

[/ QUOTE ] 







 I  know what you mean Hairyette! I'm eyeing a creamy salad dressing because it has alot of healthy ingredients in it and if I ever decide to try, I'll post my results with that one too!


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 6, 2003)

Okay I have the coconut milk and lime juice mixture in my hair...do I shampoo after this or just rinse it out?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

Sweetcocoa I shampooed my mix out but that was only because I didn't shampoo those two sections before hand. If you already shampooed your hair and applied the mix, I would just rinse and follow-up with a conditioner. If you didn't shampoo, I would shampoo then apply a conditioner.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 6, 2003)

Thnaks SeaMist! I'll shampoo afterwards....but the next time I'll shampoo first. I'm worried the shampoo will remove some of the effect. I'm gonna do another Hennalucent (with my oils this time)this week then only once a month. If this turns out the way I think it will I'll do this oce a week.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
Thnaks SeaMist! I'll shampoo afterwards....but the next time I'll shampoo first. I'm worried the shampoo will remove some of the effect. I'm gonna do another Hennalucent (with my oils this time)this week then only once a month. If this turns out the way I think it will I'll do this oce a week. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

I'm thinking along the same lines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Who knew the milk would be in the foray of our haircare regimen! Please post them results as quick as you can, 'cause I'm dying to know the outcome


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 6, 2003)

RE: GrassRoots Hair Care: I have been doing hair research for natural hair for years. I came to a conclusion that there are many nationalities that have bushy thick hair and some have curly nappy hair, just like us. I wanted to find out what made the difference in why their hair looks so much healthier than the average hair of the black woman. What I have learned overtime, and being fortunate enough to live in a very nationally diverse society, is that MANY OF THESE PEOPLE ARE USING PRODUCTS RIGHT FROM THE KITCHEN! One reason is traditional culture, and the other is financial. Many of these ladies do not have money or support from their mates to buy a lot of product, and if they are a single parent it goes to the kids and the mothers will totally go without. I also observed that some of the ladies who have the most beautiful hair use powders, fruits, spices in homemade combos using eggs, milk, yogurt, lemon peel, oils, clays etc. My own heritage of AA and American Indian on both sides, with a grandmother who was a herbalist, and being surrounded by the use of natural products all my life, everything made from scratch....has impacted on me heavily. I am an avid gardener and grow my own herbs and flowers and currently make all my shampoos conditioners etc. from natural products. I make sure that I test everything on myself. I am also a licensed hair stylist but I am only interested in natural hair. I would recommend that you do a section test when trying out new things. It can be fun but be aware of the preservation issues. I use tea tree oil, Vitamin C, wheatgerm and other essential oils and honey as preservatives and I also store my products in the refrigerator in small jelly jars, and I suggest that if you do this, label and date them and use them up in a reasonable time. Note: You have heard of Amla powder? It is made from the fruit of the Indian GOOSEBERRY!I grow gooseberries, strawberries, soaproot etc. I also grow rosehips and herbs and a variety of flowers ORGANICALLY. I buy honey that still has the pollen in it and can purchase farm eggs and fresh yogurts and REAL MILK. These are some of the things that the East Indian women use and not all of them have naturally straight hair. Some of them have very bushy curly hair, but they know how to maximize it's beauty. I comb the fresh goods markets for ideas and products and use the very best that I can afford in terms of combs, brushes etc. that do not damage my hair. That is the sole purpose of any information that I share, that we may come to a good knowlege of our hair and how to help it reach it's beauty potential. In the past I just went with the general flow and my hair became very damaged and I turned back to what I knew worked best.  When you get a chance check out some of the Indian sites and their hair care recipes. You will be surprised at the foods etc they use. The horseradish, cornsilk, sage and ferula is actually a Caribbean thing, but of course, some big names are using this as the base for their straightening balms. But they got it from the grass roots people.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The clays and Henna are African as well as Indian in origin...again the *grassroots thing. (made from roots, seeds, fruits, oils and milk proteins) and acids (limes, lemons etc.. American Indians used the natural products for their hair and you know those ladies have some serious pretty hair. I come from a long line of long haired women. Even the women in their 80's plus have long pretty hair. I watched how my women elders cared for their hair, but being the modern woman that I am...I had my own modern ideas...and now I am returning to these ways with a vengeance. If I had not changed those ways, I would have hair to sit on or longer now! when we do right by our hair, it does right by us....when we do not treat it like a crowning glory, it can be our worst nightmare.  So I have grown it from neck length to nearly midback since 1999 using only natural methods to repair all the damage and breakage from illness and poor diet and modern products. Now I nurture my hair like a compassionate woman with a motherless child 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . It  repays me by growing in very thick, silky and stronger by the month. The range of hair in my relatives is 3b, 3c, 4a, 4b, with the 4/s having the longest thickest strongest hair. (waistlength or more) Hope this helps. Happy Hair Growing.


----------



## VALLEYGIRL (Apr 6, 2003)

Hi Mahalialee
Your hair sounds just beautiful. I would love to see some pictures of your hair!!!! Can you post some please???? I would love to see the effects that henna and all these natural treatments have done to your hair.
Especially since you say you can press your palms together and get straight hair. I think your hair sounds wonderful, strong healthy and shiny and would love to see it before you reach waist length...
please, pretty please? Just a little peek???

thanks
Valleygirl


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 6, 2003)

I want to do a site showing where I started so that you can see it at every stage. But if it helps, right now, when you see Zanna's picture and how it looks, mine looks like that when it is oiled brushed and combed, as far as how straight it looks. If I just leave it alone after that, because of the bulk of it, it is thick like Den 1's but straight. But it is not as long as Your's and I have some layers left. Hold that picture for now and thank you for asking. Hope this helps some. You have such gorgeous hair VG and you are one of my big inspirations!!!!!!!Bonjour.


----------



## VALLEYGIRL (Apr 6, 2003)

Thanks Mahalilee
I think I have a good mental picture right now. It sounds lovely.
I cant wait to see your website. It will be great to show the different stages of your hair growth.

I also commend you with your different experiments with the different natural products. I am just not brave enough to try some of those things...I am too chicken even if it is natural stuff...
Chat with ya later
Valleygirl


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
MahaliaLee said:
: I have been doing hair research for natural hair for years. I came to a conclusion that there are many nationalities that have bushy thick hair and some have curly nappy hair, just like us. I wanted to find out what made the difference in why their hair looks so much healthier than the average hair of the black woman. What I have learned overtime, and being fortunate enough to live in a very nationally diverse society, is that MANY OF THESE PEOPLE ARE USING PRODUCTS RIGHT FROM THE KITCHEN!   

[/ QUOTE ] 

My mother always tell me that there is nothing new under the sun. What is old becomes new, and the new originated from the old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you for taking the time to do this research! You have become a source of inspiration for me. I admire your tireless drive that's evident in your threads on your discovery of natural ingredients to nuture the hair. I've been reading your posts with a fine-tooth comb and you are very knowledgeable about so many things. I was looking at pictures of various Polynesian nations that include Fiji, Tahiti, Somoa, and Tonga, and I declare many of those people have similar hair textures that approximate that of the black diaspora. I guess I just answered my own question when I said "black diaspora", because we are a major global force, representative in many nations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
I come from a long line of long haired women. Even the women in their 80's plus have long pretty hair. I watched how my women elders cared for their hair, but being the modern woman that I am...I had my own modern ideas...and now I am returning to these ways with a vengeance. If I had not changed those ways, I would have hair to sit on or longer now!  

[/ QUOTE ] 

Ditto everything you said! I've always had thick,long hair and my hair would have been waistelength a thousand times over if I had remained "grassroot", instead of wanting to be a "contemporary" lady in regards to haircare.

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
I would recommend that you do a section test when trying out new things. It can be fun but be aware of the preservation issues. I use tea tree oil, Vitamin C, wheatgerm and other essential oils and honey as preservatives and I also store my products in the refrigerator in small jelly jars, and I suggest that if you do this, label and date them and use them up in a reasonable time.

[/ QUOTE ] 

I have considered this also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to start buying the majority of my products from health food stores or buy products from companies who only use natural ingredients in their products.

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
Now I nurture my hair like a compassionate woman with a motherless child  . It repays me by growing in very thick, silky and stronger by the month. The range of hair in my relatives is 3b, 3c, 4a, 4b, with the 4/s having the longest thickest strongest hair. (waistlength or more) Hope this helps. Happy Hair Growing. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Mahalialee, when you start your website I'm praying that it branches out into seminars, and even talk shows! As Valleygirl said, your hair sounds fabulous, and please do showcase the women in your family. I'm especially impressed with the 4a/4b's who are waistelength! Their presence alone would shut the mouths of all the nay-sayers who would go to their graves swearing, that afro-textured hair cannot reach great lengths. A picture is worth all the words in the human language and seeing those healthy, beautiful manes would be enough proof as well as a deep-inspiration for many. Seeing is believing for a lot of people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for your very detailed posts and I'm looking forward to more of your findings regarding natural haircare. You have a passion for this. I believe this is your calling and encourage you to pursue every avenue on your endeavor to find natural alternatives to address black haircare.

Bonjour until the next posting


----------



## Titansgirl (Apr 6, 2003)

I agree 100% w/ you Seamist inreference to the knowledge that MahaliaLee has shared w/ everyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MahaliaLee it is a blessing to be able to learn from individuals like yourself and the other ladies on this board.  I never knew anything about all of these natural ways of treating the hair.  My family is wigging out on me at this present moment because of all the different things I have been doing to my hair and my daughter's hair.  I'm at the point that I don't care what they think, I'm going to continue to do what's best my our hair, "even if it somes crazy to them"!

Thank you, ladies so much for the wealth of info that it generated here daily....


----------



## hairfanatic (Apr 6, 2003)

This is a very intriguing thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am always interested in anything natural for my hair and I must say, I will try the milk and lime recipe.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 6, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*SeaMist said:*
  </font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
Thnaks SeaMist! I'll shampoo afterwards....but the next time I'll shampoo first. I'm worried the shampoo will remove some of the effect. I'm gonna do another Hennalucent (with my oils this time)this week then only once a month. If this turns out the way I think it will I'll do this oce a week. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

I'm thinking along the same lines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Who knew the milk would be in the foray of our haircare regimen! Please post them results as quick as you can, 'cause I'm dying to know the outcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]
Okay....this really works! My curls are looser(I even have  some that dried almost straight...loose and wavy instead of curly). My hair takes ANYTHING easily...so I won't do this again until next week(instead of 3 times the first week as stated in the directions). When I was rinsing this out I could tell it had loosened my natural curls...it was almost like getting a relaxer. I  am really surprised. My curls are dry with minimal shrinkage. I usually wear my hair back, but I actually have it out today. This is a keeper.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A moisturizing conditioner is a must, because it can be drying. 
P.S. I used a touchup brush to apply  top layer of the mix to my roots, then poured the rest of the mixture though  my hair. I lightly wrung out the excess(remembering what Cynamonkis said about it stinging your eyes...) wrapped my hair with saran wrap followed by a plasctic cap and then a turbie twist. After an hour I removed the plastic cap and saran wrap and air dried another half hour...
Oh, yea.. I forgot I mixed my coconut milk and lime juice together with a mixer(or blender) and let it set in my fridge over night. It seperated overnight with about an inch of creamy foam on the top...that's what I brushed on my roots. I think I may add an oil to the mix the next time to counter act the dryness.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

Sweetcocoa didn't I tell you that this milk recipe is awesome?! Didn't I tell ya huh? Didn't I?! I'm so glad everything turned out swell with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow, I really can't believe this. Milk, lemon/lime etc. What's next? I'm telling you I was in the supermarket eyeing some creamy salad dressing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  However, my next purchases will come from the health food store. Now, if we ever thought about getting straight hair, all we have to do is use the milk and lemon recipe, and we are all gonna be just fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No more relaxers for me every again. We have the natural thing!


----------



## sassygirl125 (Apr 6, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 Wow, I really can't believe this. Milk, lemon/lime etc. What's next? I'm telling you I was in the supermarket eyeing some creamy salad dressing 

[/ QUOTE ] 






  Y'all are killing me!

I'm sitting here with coconut milk (no lime!) dripping down the back of my neck.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I only used 1/2 the can--how long will the rest of it keep in the fridge?


----------



## Crysdon (Apr 6, 2003)

I want to know your results Sassygirl.  Can you use the coconut milk on relaxed/texturized hair also to straighten?


----------



## sassygirl125 (Apr 6, 2003)

The milk didn't seem to have any negative effect on my relaxed ends...

I just shampooed mine out.  My hair was soft and slippery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  , but it didn't look any looser.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I left it in for about an hour and a half.  Maybe I'll be able to see something when it's conditioned and dry...

I scooped a blob of cream off the top of the coconut milk and added it to my conditioner (Summit Mend).


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
SassyGirl said: I just shampooed mine out. My hair was soft and slippery  , but it didn't look any looser.   

[/ QUOTE ] 

I'm wondering why this is? Could it be the lime juice was the missing link? I used grocery store milk and with all the additives included in it, I'm not surprised my hair went straight. The two great things that came from out of this is that your hair was soft and slippery---&gt; translation: tangle-free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm going to try that salad dressing thingy. I know, I'm just an experimentin' fool, but I'm gonna be sure to post my results on that one... yall can count on it!


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 7, 2003)

I mixed mine with lime juice...I think that had alot to do with it. I think the coconut milk is good for conditioning. I'm gonna wait 2 weeks and do another hennalucent...my hair is feeling a little dry, so I'm gonna do some deep moisture treatments for a while. Plus my curls are loose enough for now...


----------



## adrienne0914 (Apr 7, 2003)

sweetcocoa, how is it helping with the frizz?


----------



## azul11 (Apr 7, 2003)

is the lemon juice only needed for the coconut milk mix? what if you wanted to do the regular milk mix can you just nix the lemon juice? also how do you keep this from dripping all over you? do you use one of those relaxer/color brushes? would i find that at sallys?? God bless you all.


----------



## Janice (Apr 7, 2003)

Wow, I am so glad to hear all this positive feedback. Unfortunately I haven't had a chance to try it. I am glad the results worked out well for you sweet cocoa. I thought that it was really smart of you to use the saran wrap to keep it from dripping.

Seamist or Mahalie,-By the way,do you think that it is okay to dry the mixture unded a hooded dryer or would you just air dry it?


----------



## godzooki (Apr 7, 2003)

does anyone know what the effects of this are on relaxed hair? I really want to try it and add it to my recipes for later use to either help tame new growth and extend touch up or for if I decide to go natural after reaching my goals. If I do this do you think it will be ok? Even though I'm not natural I'm sorta the guinea pig for my sisters, one being natural and I want to give her my take on it before telling them about it. I'm in wk 11 of my last touch up so have plenty of new growth. Don't know my exact type. n.g. comes in very defined waves. I plan to wash my hair tomm. and want to try it then. Do you just use the creamy foam that's supposed to separate or can you use the rest of the liquid as well. I read someone using a squirt bottle. I got just canned coconut milk that apparently has added water and potassium. is that ok?


----------



## CynamonKis (Apr 7, 2003)

Azul and Sassygirl -

In case you guys missed the previous posts, the recipe stated that you must use LIME with coconut milk.  Not lemon.  At first I didn't think this made a difference until Mahalialee brought it up.  When I tried LIME with coconut milk it worked, then Sweetcoca tried it -- it worked for her too, although it is supposed to be GRADUAL.

Read the e-mail I posted from "[email protected]" for more details on this natural coconut milk/lime relaxer. The recipe is also posted at bodymindretrieval.com.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 7, 2003)

I wanted to share some of the grassroots knowledge with you because I believe that we as black women and mothers need to seriously consider the HAIRITAGE we are passing on to future generations. As a stylist, I feel so sad when I see little children getting burned, from the straightening combs and from lye and no lye relaxers improperly applied and on scalps that are really vulnerable and far too young to be subjected to chemicals. I have never pressed anyone's hair or given a relaxer. Ever!!!! It's all natural or no way. You probably remember seeing a few little black girls with long hair, ponytails and twists and said "Why can't my hair or my daughter's look like that?" What I am hoping to promote here is that it can and very simply and cheaply. I believe that milk, herbal products, henna and of course lotus powder are blessings from the Creator, so that all of his children can be beautiful and EVERY womAn can have a crowning glory on her head! It is also encouraging to know that we do not have to spend a lot of money...to buy harmful things...it is possible for every woman. An egg now and then, a glass of milk, a little left over tea, a lime, some black strap molasses, a little honey, a little oil. We have been unfortunately and often willfully ignorant about our natural options and because we have been conditioned that "certain things are not" for us (PRETTY HAIR!), and we pass this negative blessing on to our daughters. Some have "discovered" techniques and "secrets" to beautiful hair and have refused to share or if they did, were quickly shot down with "O but that would not work on my hair!". Why? Because it is TOO SIMPLE,  and some brand name did not MANUFACTURE IT and add Lord knows what to it!... So some of the things I share on this board, I do not generally share with the people around me as I have encountered many who are too proud to learn and too stubborn to change and would not even try natural things because they are too "sophisticated" for the simple things. I watch them continue to tear up their little girl's hair, and heap all kinds of abuse on their head trying so hard to "do something with their head!". They comment on my hair and say "You got good hair!" and I reply "So do you...you just don't know it! Have you ever considered natural treatments on you hair?... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (yes, I get the look  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...but I am hoping that those of you on the board, who have small daughters, siblings, or close friends will consider the natural things before putting chemicals and heavy greases on them or burning their scalp and skin "to do something with their hair!" Now you know that you HAVE KNOWLEDGE TO SHARE  and can introduce them to hair care that doesn't have to hurt! I posted the websites so that you know that there are others out there that have this knowledge, and that it works as a reasonable alternative to chemicals. Some of us have allergies and are sensitive to chemicals, but that does not prevent us from having successful options... Off the soapbox! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







goodnite.


----------



## sassygirl125 (Apr 7, 2003)

I didn't use lime juice.  Sea Mist posted that she used regular cow's milk and no lime jiuce and saw results.  I figured I'd try it with just cocunut milk.  Actually I was afraid the lime juice would be drying...  I'll use it next time.   I like the way the plain coconut milk made my hair feel, though.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 7, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*sassygirl125 said:*
I didn't use lime juice.  Sea Mist posted that she used regular cow's milk and no lime jiuce and saw results.  I figured I'd try it with just cocunut milk.  Actually I was afraid the lime juice would be drying...  I'll use it next time.   I like the way the plain coconut milk made my hair feel, though.   

[/ QUOTE ]
The website itself said lime juice...
I'll post it again...


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 7, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*adrienne0914 said:*
sweetcocoa, how is it helping with the frizz?  

[/ QUOTE ]
I can't really tell yet...I'm waiting for some humidity to test it out.


----------



## sassygirl125 (Apr 7, 2003)

I saw the site.  I just wanted to wait and see exactly how much lime juice and coconut milk people were using.  Only a few folks here posted actual measurements.   

That's something I've notice on a lot of natural product recipe sites.  They will list the ingredients but no measurements.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They will say "Mash one avocado..."  I wanna know how big the avocado is supposed to be!


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 7, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*sassygirl125 said:*
I didn't use lime juice.  Sea Mist posted that she used regular cow's milk and no lime jiuce and saw results.  I figured I'd try it with just cocunut milk.  Actually I was afraid the lime juice would be drying...  I'll use it next time.   I like the way the plain coconut milk made my hair feel, though.   

[/ QUOTE ]

The lime juice is drying. When I do this again, I plan on either adding some oils, or doing a deep moisturizing treatement(with an oil) afterwards...


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 7, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*sassygirl125 said:*
I saw the site.  I just wanted to wait and see exactly how much lime juice and coconut milk people were using.  Only a few folks here posted actual measurements.   

That's something I've notice on a lot of natural product recipe sites.  They will list the ingredients but no measurements.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  They will say "Mash one avocado..."  I wanna know how big the avocado is supposed to be!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

I used 1 cup of coconut milk and the juice of 3 limes( I have an electric hand juicer). 
I mixed with a hand mixer(only cause my blender is missing)...
I then let it set in the fridge overnight. The cream(foam) seperated and rose to the top.
I applied this to my roots with a touch up brush. I then poured the rest directly from the bowl over my hair. I lightly wrung out the excess then wrapped saran wrap around my hair, I followed this with a plastic cap and then a turbie twist for a half hour(I kept a towel wrapped around my neck). Then I removed everything and let it air dry another half hour...  I shampooed this time, but I think the next time I'll shampoo first.


----------



## azul11 (Apr 7, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*SeaMist said:*
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
SassyGirl said: I just shampooed mine out. My hair was soft and slippery  , but it didn't look any looser.   

[/ QUOTE ] 

I'm wondering why this is? Could it be the lime juice was the missing link? I used grocery store milk and with all the additives included in it, I'm not surprised my hair went straight. The two great things that came from out of this is that your hair was soft and slippery---&gt; translation: tangle-free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm going to try that salad dressing thingy. I know, I'm just an experimentin' fool, but I'm gonna be sure to post my results on that one... yall can count on it!  

[/ QUOTE ]


I was going by seamist's routine and another person this board used milk as well not coconut and lime just regular milk and had good results. There was also a link I believe on this thread as well that mentioned milk only as a part of the routine.  MILK RECIPE 

I believe this is the similar recipe that seamist and others were using and got good results with. I didnt see lemon or lime mentioned in either of their post or the recipe so I was wondering if with the regular milk the lemon/lime was necessary. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 God bless you all.


----------



## Titansgirl (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Crysdon, my hair is relaxed. I'm 10 weeks into my lye relaxer. I have used the regular whole milk on my hair twice already. I haven't seen any problems w/ my hair.  It is very soft and bouncy... I'm really liking this milk thing.. Yesterday when I put the milk on my hair w/ the spray bottle, I put a plastic bag on my hair like Sweetcoca for about 30 min, and then I let my hair dry w/ the milk on it for about 45 min. Then I did the regular routine of washing, etc... I let my hair air dry in a ponytail. It was so straight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, I decided to wrap it and wear it down. My roots feel very straight.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think I'm going to do this twice a week. I don't know if I would try the lime and coconut milk combination because I have permanent color treated hair.


----------



## azul11 (Apr 7, 2003)

thank you I was wondering about how it was applied. I saw the site said a spray bottle but i was wondering how people prevented it from dripping. I guess the plastic wrap/bag and then air drying it for some time also helps. I will have to give this a try. Thanks so much.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 God bless you all.


----------



## AFashionSlave (Apr 7, 2003)

Just how straight did the lime and coconut mixture make your hair.  Example: Did it change a 4a to a 3c?  I have unrelaxed 4a hair.  I am afraid to put something in it that will change my hair texture too much.  I am looking for an easier comb through.  

What texture did the coconut &amp; lime change your hair to?


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 7, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*AFashionSlave said:*





Just how straight did the lime and coconut mixture make your hair.  Example: Did it change a 4a to a 3c?  I have unrelaxed 4a hair.  I am afraid to put something in it that will change my hair texture too much.  I am looking for an easier comb through.  

What texture did the coconut &amp; lime change your hair to?   

[/ QUOTE ]
I had a 3c section that I was afraid wouldn't curl at all...it dried wavy. My 4a sections were looser curls.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

Yall I'm sitting here chuckling at these last two posts. Though straight hair isn't desirable for everyone, and certainly not wanted by me, people would kill to find a natural alternative to straighten the hair without using any chemicals. AFahionSlave and Sweetcocoa isn't it a blessing that we have found a natural combination that can straighten the hair w/o us worrying about any damage? For a change, we can now start saying this product or that product straightens really well without us having to worry about any adverse effects at all


----------



## Crysdon (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks Titansgirl  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I'm going to try this next weekend.  We have the same hair type, so it'll probably work for me too.


----------



## beana3 (Apr 7, 2003)

Despite all the trolling going on.. I trust this recipe. I may give it a try within the next few washes. After all, its just milk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been following the thread forever!


----------



## Lilydrake (Apr 7, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
Could it be the lime juice was the missing link?  

[/ QUOTE ] Lime Juice is acid.


----------



## Almondhoney (Apr 7, 2003)

QUESTION?!! Hope someone here can answer.

I want to quit using relaxers. Now if my memory serves me well I was born with 3C hair.  I want to use henna and this milk formula to help quit the relaxer habit.

My hair is currently just past BSL &amp; sitting at 28".  I am due for a relaxer. I can tell when my ends get drier than usual and of course I can't comb my hair as easily, oh and the shrinkage is worse.

So do you think the henna &amp; milk method could work without having to chop off all my hair??

Almondhoney


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 7, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*beana3 said:*
Despite all the trolling going on.. I trust this recipe. I may give it a try within the next few washes. After all, its just milk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been following the thread forever!  

[/ QUOTE ]

Just be careful with the lime juice...it is drying. definitely wouldn't do it 3 times in one week.  When I do it again I may just use the coconut milk. I would use only one lime to 1 cup of coconut milk. Start out small.
If I use the limes again, this is what I would do..


----------



## Crysdon (Apr 7, 2003)

Sweetcocoa,

Can I just pour coconut milk over my hair as a final rinse, then do my usual rollerset with water?


----------



## CynamonKis (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Straighten hair the natural way! TRUE*

Sassygirl some of us experienced the same frustration of not knowing what proportions of the mix to use,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



THIS IS WHY I wrote the Webmaster of the site w/the coconut milk/lime recipe, and posted the Webmaster's response here -- the response clarified the recipe more.  

Then, when I tried it myself I posted that I used 1 cup coconut milk &amp; 1/4 cu lime juice, with good results.  Afterwards, Sweetcoca tried it and she too posted her proportions.

Personally I will prolly just do it once per week until I'm done with the henna because the henna takes up a great deal of my time!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Sassygirl said:* 
I saw the site. I just wanted to wait and see exactly how much lime juice and coconut milk people were using. Only a few folks here posted actual measurements. 

That's something I've notice on a lot of natural product recipe sites. They will list the ingredients but no measurements.  They will say "Mash one avocado..." I wanna know how big the avocado is supposed to be!


----------



## BlkMane (Apr 7, 2003)

Almondhoney-

I'm in the same boat as you (transitioning with brastrap length hair). 

This weekend, I bought a box of coconut cream from the Indian store and mixed it with water (the cream is concentrated and like a thick paste until you mix with warm water).

I applied it to my roots with an applicator brush, then brushed it down to the ends of my hair. 

Before pinning up each section, I combed thru from roots to end with a fine-tooth comb. Let me tell you, that coconut cream made my new growth STRAIGHT.

I left it in for 4 hours with a plastic cap. Didn't mean to leave it on THAT long, but it happened.

After drying, I noticed that my new growth WAS looser. Not straight, but the waves were looser.

I plan to try whole milk next time as recommended by SeaMist.

BTW, I got my last relaxer touchup in early December.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 7, 2003)

I was wondering if you could buy coconut cream! Thanks for thr post Blkmane! The coconut milk was good, but so runny! Also the lime juice seemd to dry my hair out. How did your hair feel after the coconut creme? Was it moisturized? Do you feel it'll help the frizz? Thanks!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 7, 2003)

You can buy coconut cream at the Indian stores and Asian stores that carry these products. Some Health Food Stores carry coconut cream as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bonjour.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 7, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Mahalialee4 said:*
You can buy coconut cream at the Indian stores and Asian stores that carry these products. Some Health Food Stores carry coconut cream as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bonjour.   

[/ QUOTE ]
Thanks! Have you ever used it? You are the 'guru' when it comes to the natural recipes..I value your opinon...


----------



## daviine (Apr 8, 2003)

Okay STOP IT!!!!!  The only thing you guys are doing is making me hungry!!!!!!  

Okay...and a little part of me wants to try this recipe but I'm scared of how my scalp will handle it-----

Okay...I need some coconut dessert now---I'll even settle for coconut grease at this point.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ummm...did I say "okay" enough times?


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 8, 2003)

Coconut cream is the base of my homemade shampoos and conditioners. I like it for it's moistuizing qualities, and I like that it thickens and creams my natural recipes. I use the Maggi pure coconut powder from the Indian store. It is pure coconut cream and being a powder it does not go to waste, because you use what you need..and it smells heavenly ..natural coconut.  Bonjour.


----------



## free2bme (Apr 8, 2003)

There might be some truth to this coconut milk/milk phenom. About 6 mos ago I used to do pre-treats with coconut milk once a week and I could go 9-10 weeks b/4 a touch up. Now at week 7 I'm struggling. I have a can of coconut milk in the cupboard now I'm very curious....I think I'll experiment.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 8, 2003)

I would be happy to know that any of these recipes or natural products benefitted confirmed naturals, children and women, those who have allergies and sensitivity to chemicals, transitioners and supported those who choose to relax and would like to continue doing so but would like to extend the time between touchups. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Happy Hair Growing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour.


----------



## sassygirl125 (Apr 8, 2003)

I must have skipped a page without realizing it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
There might be some truth to this coconut milk/milk phenom. About 6 mos ago I used to do pre-treats with coconut milk once a week and I could go 9-10 weeks b/4 a touch up. Now at week 7 I'm struggling. I have a can of coconut milk in the cupboard now I'm very curious....I think I'll experiment. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Free2bme the whole milk works really well. I just used plain grocery store milk, and I was very surprised at how it straightened my hair


----------



## Sindeee (Apr 8, 2003)

WOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This post is so interesting &amp; intruiging to say the least.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I will try this later in the month (once I take down these corn-rows) &amp; post my results.

Mahalialee...Your words of wisdom &amp; knowledge is priceless! Thank you so much for your kind heart &amp; UNselfishness!

Sindeee


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 8, 2003)

You are welcome, Sindee and all the ladies that expressed appreciation. I appreciate all the ladies too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bonjour


----------



## sassygirl125 (Apr 8, 2003)

Has anyone tried the canned coconut _ cream _?  Do they all have sugar in them or is it just the brands at my grocery store?  Goya had the largest selection--coconut milk, coconut cream, water, soda, etc.  But they all had water and other ingredients besides coconut milk in them.  I ended up getting the "Thai Kitchen" brand.  Coconut milk and guar gum (an emulsifier) were the only igredients.


----------



## AFashionSlave (Apr 8, 2003)

Is the Milk way of straightening permanant?  Sometimes I like to wear my hair straight, but I don't want to lose my naps.  This milk thing sounds interesting, but I'm afraid I will lose my 4ab hair texture permanantly.


----------



## Faith (Apr 8, 2003)

I may have to try this, sounds really good.  Hmmm!


----------



## Titansgirl (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi AFashionSlave, the milk thing isn't permanent. It just loosened my curls. I still have a wave pattern to my hair.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 When I pulled my hair back and let it airdry, it came out very straight, but today I let my hair airdry just hanging down, and it came out wavy, but w/o thick waves.. I can't say enough about this milk thing.. I think my hair is going to overdose on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just did another milk treatment last night.... I guess I better give this milk thing a rest... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, within 7 days I have performed three milk treatments.....


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 9, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Titansgirl said:*
Hi AFashionSlave, the milk thing isn't permanent. It just loosened my curls. I still have a wave pattern to my hair.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I pulled my hair back and let it airdry, it came out very straight, but today I let my hair airdry just hanging down, and it came out wavy, but w/o thick waves.. I can't say enough about this milk thing.. I think my hair is going to overdose on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just did another milk treatment last night.... I guess I better give this milk thing a rest... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, within 7 days I have performed three milk treatments.....   

[/ QUOTE ]
Does your hair still feel moisturized? The limes dried my hair a bit. I was thinking about just using milk the next time or coconut milk, minus the limes. Did you use whole milk?


----------



## Titansgirl (Apr 9, 2003)

Definitely, Sweetcocoa!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My hair feel very soft and moisturized even when I'm rinsing the milk out of my hair!! My hair has a very strong and soft feeling to it!! I make sure I use a moisturizing conditioner everytime I do a treatment even though it's still soft w/o using the moisturizer. I just don't want to take any chances w/ the affects of not moisturizing..  Yes I used whole milk(Vitamin D) the Golden Gallen brand(I'm sure it doesn't make a difference what brand, I just thought I would mention it anyway...)


----------



## patticake (Apr 9, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Titansgirl said:*
Definitely, Sweetcocoa!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My hair feel very soft and moisturized even when I'm rinsing the milk out of my hair!! My hair has a very strong and soft feeling to it!! I make sure I use a moisturizing conditioner everytime I do a treatment even though it's still soft w/o using the moisturizer. I just don't want to take any chances w/ the affects of not moisturizing..  Yes I used whole milk(Vitamin D) the Golden Gallen brand(I'm sure it doesn't make a difference what brand, I just thought I would mention it anyway...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

you're not the only one using whole milk! i tried it last night. i put 1/3 cup of milk and a spray bottle and sprayed it all over my head. then i covered my head with a heat cap for 30mins (i think next time i'll wait a little longer if i have time). when i rinsed my head it was so soft! i followed the rinse with a moisturizing conditioner as well. when my hair dried my new growth was so much more looser and easier to comb through!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
Hi AFashionSlave, the milk thing isn't permanent. It just loosened my curls. I still have a wave pattern to my hair.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I pulled my hair back and let it airdry, it came out very straight, but today I let my hair airdry just hanging down, and it came out wavy, but w/o thick waves.. I can't say enough about this milk thing.. I think my hair is going to overdose on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just did another milk treatment last night.... I guess I better give this milk thing a rest... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, within 7 days I have performed three milk treatments.....  

[/ QUOTE ] 

I think you can get better results with whole milk as far as a straightening effect is concerned, than coconut milk.  I don't know if it's the extra fat or the particular kind of fat that is making the difference, all I know is that whole milk as far as straightening my hair, is here to stay!
Titansgirl and Patticake I'm glad you are having great success with this milk thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still have to try that salad dressing thingy though


----------



## Titansgirl (Apr 9, 2003)

SeaMist, you are toooooo funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My family would definitely look at me like I'm crazy if I start putting salad dressing in my hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Girl if it works, let me know.(Psst I want tell anybody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 9, 2003)

Now let me get this right.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...the price of a quart of milk vs the price of a relaxer, wash and set?...hmm...now over a 12 month period one could save......$$$!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







   Do NOT  share this with your grocer!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...THEY MIGHT RAISE THE PRICE OF MILK!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























,sorry...I GOT CARRIED AWAY  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## Faith (Apr 9, 2003)

Ok, I did this last night and didn't notice a difference.  Hmmm, maybe cause I couldn't resist and did it while my hair was in interlocks.  But I still thought I would see something.


----------



## Jaquai (Apr 9, 2003)

ok just wanted to post my results with this. i a 4a/3c. i used regular milk: i just sprayed it on but it was taking to long to get saturated, so then i just poured it on and covered my hair with saran wrap and left it on for about 1 and 1/2 hours. then rinsed,shampooed, conditioned. my hair was very soft but no looser curls.
coconut milk: i used one can coconut milk and two limes. i let mixture sit in the fridge for about 8 or so hours. then i applied it to my hair and left in 4 hours. about half and hour under heating cap. then i rinsed,shampooed, conditioned
again my hair was very soft but noticed no looser curls. Lastly i tried the hennalucent. i mixed in alittle of my homemade oil blend with boiling water. let it cool alittle then added the hennalucent. i let it cool alittle more then applied and left on for 4 hours. i only did a strand test(about a 3 inch wide section) i didnt notice any difference at all, good or bad. i think that i may continue to do the whole milk/coconut milk treatments for the softness effect. i may try the hennalucent again.


----------



## Integrity (Apr 9, 2003)

this sounds interesting and the effect seems to be the same as i have been getting with MSM


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

Mahalialee you got some serious points going on in that thread of yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We all could save bundles if we continued with the milk process and I don't plan on telling any of my grocers why I buy so much whole milk. As you said, they just might get some funny ideas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sassygirl these threads go so fast, sorry I missed that question about coconut cream. I have tried it but the whole milk by far works better for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Titansgirl, Faith and Jacquai and Pandora- Each time you use the hennalucent it loosens the curl. I didn't notice any dramatic results either on my first try. BUT, I have nothing but raves on every try afterward 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't know what to say about the milk thing except that I really saturated my strands with the whole milk. The results are not permanent and it is an excellent alternative to relaxers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pandora give it a try. It's affordable, safe, and I think you just may be very happy with your results


----------



## Ipanema (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi, everybody! I found this milk thing to be very intriguing, so I decided to post my results. I happened to have lime juice and whole vitamin D milk in my fridge, so a couple of days ago I just put some milk in a bowl and added some lime juice. The milk immediately started to curd, so I put the mixture in my hair, put a plastic cap on it for about 30 minutes, then shampooed &amp; conditioned like I normally do. I did my normal bedtime routine of plaiting, and the next day I noticed that my hair was very soft &amp; shiny. The mixture also got rid of most of my frizz problem.

That same night, I mixed a half cup of whole milk, and about a 1/3 cup of lime juice. I also added some fenugreek powder to it, and let it sit in the fridge until the next night. It turned into a cream, and I rubbed this into my hair &amp; scalp, but I didn't use the plastic cap. I just let it sit on my hair for about an hour. When I was washing the stuff out, my hair felt so soft and there was a lot less shrinkage. So basically, I've had good results with this. On that mind revival website, it said to do this three times a week, so this will definitely be part of my regular hair routine.


----------



## BabyCurls (Apr 9, 2003)

Hey, Janice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I read this interesting thread and I think it's a great idea. I know that it's a natural alternative to chemical relaxers, and not only that, it's cheap!

Unfortunately, I was unable to do the henna treatment yesterday because our 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 landlord illegally cut our power off Monday, and were freezing our bodies off and left me and my family in the dark for 2 days. Hate it, hate it, hate it!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I am going to try the natural cream relaxer on my hair tomorrow. I just bought some coconut milk the other day and I still got my fresh limes to use for the cream. Can't wait to try it. BTW, my hair is 3a with waves and curly ends, and I don't press my hair often, let alone using heat like I had done in the past. I really want to straighten my hair so I can wear it up or straight down. I sure hope this works.

I'll post you with the results Friday. Sorry this is long for me to post this, Janice.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

Ipanema I'm glad it worked out for you! How much of the fenugreek powder did you add to your mix?

BabyCurls I'm telling you some people are very insensitive to the needs of others. I'm sorry you had to go through this nonsense. Whenever you get the oppty, please post your milk/lime results because I'll be looking for it


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 9, 2003)

Important thing about Research: and why you do what you do? It is important to have a Rationale: What is the (reason for using this product and not another? remember what I was saying about proteins and acids: Okay, Here are a couple of sites to check out, so that when your family tries to drag you off to the funny farm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




; you can tell them that what you are doing is scientifically based. That there is a rationale to why you are using coconut milk, milk and limes. Here is some imput on coconut:http://www.fatfree.com/archive/1999/mar/msg00216.html
Now here is some info on milk: http://classes.aces.uiuc.edu/AnSci308/milkcomp.html Now the things we take for granted, some people really appreciate it as a gift from God! http://www.ijpe.org/Jan2003/Article07Page01.html: So now you see that that these simple foods are heavy hitters! (smile). Someone needs to check out the limes (which incidentally come from Africa. In South Africa they WERE  referred to as kafir limes! Well check you later! Bonjour.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

Mahalialee I see I'm going to enjoy having a good read 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with these links. Thanks for posting them!


----------



## CICI24 (Apr 10, 2003)

If you are adding lime to milk to make it curd can't you just use buttermilk?


----------



## godzooki (Apr 10, 2003)

Hi guys just wanted to say I love you guys! No, I don't know most of you but ya'll have helped me so much. Lately I've been leaning towards trying to find more and more natural products to replace my unatural ones and things like shea butter and oils have been amazing! I am a big fan of S-curl, that will never change (thanks Adrienne) and I will more than likely continue to get a relaxer until I reach my hair goals and then concider transitioning as some of you are doing. If I keep gathering great info like this I will be well prepared for the challenge if I decide to take the reins. At the least, if I am ever forced to go natural before I'm ready for any reason I know where to turn to. I am paying close attention! this milk thing is a great addition to my files I'm trying to create so thanks! I'm really learning a lot.


----------



## Ipanema (Apr 10, 2003)

Seamist, I opened three capsules of fenugreek and added the powder to the mix.  I used it mainly to scrub my scalp.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 10, 2003)

Of course Cici. Some cultures, use buttermilk and yogurt to smooth frizzy hair and to soften it. But for asesthetic reasons some would prefer sweet milk and the smell of lime.I personally use yogurt and a couple of eggs when I want my hair really soft and fluffy, and I have maxed out on the oiling cyle. because of the convenience or accessibility and because of the variety of textures of yogurt. If you do, let us know your experiences. Bonjour.


----------



## BabyCurls (Apr 10, 2003)

You know what? You gave so much information, that I need you on my bookshelf. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are an example of really knowing your stuff, Mahalialee4. I am so glad to run into you. I have a question, though. Can you also use goat's milk to get the same straightening results as cow's milk? 

I'm sure you might have knowledge on that one. I'm going to add my homemade yogurt to the coconut/lime mixture, then do the mayo deep conditioner afterwards. Again, thanx for your inspiration that you give on this board, and to get us interested in your homemade concoctions. I want you in my kitchen when no one is around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm off to the kitchen until next time. Bonjour.


----------



## Janice (Apr 10, 2003)

Hey BabyCurls, That's okay. I am sorry about your landlord situation. I still haven't been able to find the time to try it as well with school and work. Besides my hair is in extensions, but I was thinking about taking a couple of braids outand doing it but I think I will wait instead. 

Anyhow, good luck with your results BabyCurls.As soon as you post your results though please let us know. 

I just had another idea though, since the milk straightens hair, maybe it could be a new alternative to replace setting lotion with when doing rollersets I guess.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

Thanks for your reply Ipanema. I think I may start adding herbs to my mix too


----------



## BabyCurls (Apr 10, 2003)

That's a great idea!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have setting lotions in my possession, and I think it's a natural alternative to the drying stuff our moms have when they did their rollersets. I think I'm going to add a little herb oil and distilled water to the milk for more added moisture without the stiffness. Way to go, Baby, yeah!!


----------



## Lilydrake (Apr 10, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
My hair was soft and slippery , but it didn't look any looser. 


[/ QUOTE ] </font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
Could it be the lime juice was the missing link?   

[/ QUOTE ] No, lime juice is for fine/baby hair which is soft and smooth.  Looser?  Once I use a lemon juice on my pressed hair too straight.


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 10, 2003)

Hi everybody!

I'm about to try the coconut milk/lime treatment but I don't have a blender or hand mixer...did anyone just mix it with a spoon?  Does it make a difference?  Thanks


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 10, 2003)

Phoenix: You may have to use the old fashioned method: The way po folks made butter: Put it in an old glass jar, make sure the lid is tight and shake it till your arm gets tired.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (takes a little longer for butter though!) But do not let the fact that you have no blender etc. prevent you from doing this. Bonjour.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 10, 2003)

BabyCurls:  Here is some info on goat's milk: http://res2.agr.gc.ca/crda/pubs/goat2000-chevre200_e.htm
http://www.abundalife.com/goats.asp
You could try this and let us know your results. I do know that I can drink goat milk and cook with it since I have milk allergy. Keep me posted.


----------



## CynamonKis (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: Straighten hair the natural way! (MSM)*

Pandora please forgive me if you have posted about this previously, but I have heard elsewhere about MSM loosening the curl.  Do you take it orally or put it directly on the hair?


----------



## BlkMane (Apr 11, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*sweetcocoa said:*
I was wondering if you could buy coconut cream! Thanks for thr post Blkmane! The coconut milk was good, but so runny! Also the lime juice seemd to dry my hair out. How did your hair feel after the coconut creme? Was it moisturized? Do you feel it'll help the frizz? Thanks!    

[/ QUOTE ]

The coconut cream did not dry my hair out. The drying effect you experienced WAS probably due to the lime.


My hair felt fine. It didn't really feel much softer than normal, but it was soft. I don't think any kind of milk can dry out your hair.  

BTW, if whole milk does wonders, wouldn't half&amp;half or heavy cream be better?


----------



## CynamonKis (Apr 11, 2003)

Babycurls if your landlord did this to force you to move out, it sounds like it amounts to an illegal eviction for which you can sue for damages in small claims court -- some states award punitive damages for this type of thing.

*Babycurls said:* 
Unfortunately, I was unable to do the henna treatment yesterday because our  landlord illegally cut our power off Monday, and were freezing our bodies off and left me and my family in the dark for 2 days.


----------



## BabyCurls (Apr 11, 2003)

Well, here's the result: I decided to do the milk straightener first. I applied it to my hair this morning and left it on all day. I just now rinsed and shampooed my hair. Right now I'm under the cap with my mayo/oil/conditioner treatment for the next few minutes, because I have it on about 30 minutes ago.

As soon as I rinse this goo out of my hair, I'll be back with the end result. Wish me luck, Janice.


----------



## Lilydrake (Apr 11, 2003)

Lime and Lemon Juices are for oily and normal hair, not fine/baby hair.


----------



## CynamonKis (Apr 11, 2003)

Is there something special chemically about the lime juice/coconut milk combo that makes it work as a straightener?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
BTW, if whole milk does wonders, wouldn't half&amp;half or heavy cream be better?   

[/ QUOTE ] 

BlkMane that is a good question. With my experimentin' self, I think I'll place this on my "to do" list also.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 11, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*SeaMist said:*
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
BTW, if whole milk does wonders, wouldn't half&amp;half or heavy cream be better?   

[/ QUOTE ] 

BlkMane that is a good question. With my experimentin' self, I think I'll place this on my "to do" list also.



[/ QUOTE ]
I'd like to know the answer to that also...


----------



## Lilydrake (Apr 11, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*CynamonKis said:*
Is there something special chemically about the lime juice/coconut milk combo that makes it work as a straightener?   

[/ QUOTE ]I haven't use it chemically except pressing.


----------



## Honi (Apr 11, 2003)

This thread is too funny! I was having such good results with unrefined coconut oil that I actually tried coconut milk and here you ladies are on here talking about it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Well I tried it after I shampooed and poured it on in the shower.  It made my hair hard and I panicked and shampooed it out!  LOL

Maybe I should have let it stay on and sat under a dryer.  I will try it again on dry hair and wrap it up as alot of you have done.  My question is what does the lime juice do exactly???  I understand the coconut milk straightening but what's the lime juice's role? Is there a synergistic effect when used together?

Now after work I'm going to the grocery store!  LOL


----------



## Laela (Apr 11, 2003)

Half&amp;Half?? you guys are funny


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

Sweetcocoa and Laela,
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
Half&amp;Half?? you guys are funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ] 






 I will make sure to post my results with the half &amp; half. Half &amp; half, and salad dressing, I'm glad I'm talking to a community of understanding people here. Anyone else is liable to think I'm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you know what I mean


----------



## Lilydrake (Apr 11, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
What does the lime juice do exactly??? 

[/ QUOTE ] It prevents or resolves oily hair.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 11, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Lilydrake said:*
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
What does the lime juice do exactly??? 

[/ QUOTE ] It prevents or resolves oily hair.    

[/ QUOTE ]
Well that would explain the dryness my hair got. The next time I do it I'm gonna skip the lime juice.... It made my curls looser but I can't stand for my hair to feel dry...


----------



## nita4 (Apr 11, 2003)

Sweetcocoa, 

Do you think it was the amount of lime juice that you used.  Correct me if I'm wrong, but did you state that you used three limes in your mixture and all this after two hennalucent treatments. You think that may have something to do with your dryness??

I want to try with condensed goats milk and 1/2 of one lime.  I'll post my results later as I just did a henna treatment last night.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 11, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*nita4 said:*
Sweetcocoa, 

Do you think it was the amount of lime juice that you used.  Correct me if I'm wrong, but did you state that you used three limes in your mixture and all this after two hennalucent treatments. You think that may have something to do with your dryness??

I want to try with condensed goats milk and 1/2 of one lime.  I'll post my results later as I just did a henna treatment last night.      

[/ QUOTE ]

Actually yes...that is exactly what I was thinking too. Once I get the moisture level in my hair back...I may try it again with just 1/2 a lime...I think this was one time where 'more' was not better...at least for me.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 11, 2003)

Here is a web site that supports natural products for hair. http://www3.estart.com/india/women/herbhair.html
Also: http://powder.ayurvedahair.net/
http://www.indiaessence.com/herpowsham.html
http://www.himalayahealthcare.com/herbfinder/h_sapindus.htm
Translated into state of the art technology:
http://powder.ayurvedahair.net/and you might like this information on the Lotus Roothttp://www.hurun-food.com/doce/3_7.htm
This may shed some light on the Spanish methods of natural hair care: http://www.cosmeticusa.com/spgarden.htm 
You may want to add these sites to your Natural Hair Care Rationale File  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will also check out some from other countries that do this so that you will know THAT WE ARE NOT ALONE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Oh yes, go easy on the lime. they function here as an acid and yes it does have a synergistic effect with the proteins and fatty acids, lactic acids and other constituents in the coconut cream and in the milk. Yes, if you want to make a buttermilk, adding lime will serve the purpose. (for your hair). You may not want to drink it....Another product that I am very fond of that is natural and is loaded with minerals, is the Sheep Sorrel, which I buy in liquid extract form. http://www.totalhealthdynamics.com/detoxify.htm. (scroll down the page)...I add it to my homemade wildgrowth oils.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bONJOUR.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 11, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Mahalialee4 said:*














 Oh yes, go easy on the lime. they function here as an acid and yes it does have a synergistic effect with the proteins and fatty acids, lactic acids and other constituents in the coconut cream and in the milk. 


[/ QUOTE ]
 Thanks. I'll remember that. I hate to ask a dumb question but what exactly is 'synergestic effect'?
Also, thanks for the websites.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 11, 2003)

cutting right to the chase, I would explain it as a combination or combining of enery for maximum effect..like a group thing to get the job done. EG. Biotin, MSM, B Vitamins and Vitamin C are a synergistic combination for promoting hair growth rather than just using one of them. These are a combination of proteins, sugars, acids fats minerals that work together. Foods are little bundles of chemical energy once the chemicals that they are made of are released into the body. As they break down....you have your proteins acids etc. Just think CHEMISTRY. Hope this helps. Our general diet, should be a combination of all the food groups to enable us to have a healthy diet. That is the best I can do without a dictionary.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 11, 2003)

Thanks, I get it...(although I stunk at chemistry...











 )


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 11, 2003)

Ladies, I am going to try some of these recipes to make natural hair pomades and balms. As a leave in perhaps and as a moisturizer for """special occasions or as a signature hair fragrance."""... What do you think? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Just scroll down the page till you come to the hair stuff. Be sure to read the intro paragraph.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bonjour. http://www.womenfitness.net/beauty/herbs/herbs.htm


----------



## CynamonKis (Apr 12, 2003)

Sweetcocoa when I tried this I did 1 cup canned coconut milk &amp; 1/4 cup lime juice w/o harsh drying effect on my hair.....btw I have my 2nd application on right now as we speak...


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 12, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*CynamonKis said:*
Sweetcocoa when I tried this I did 1 cup canned coconut milk &amp; 1/4 cup lime juice w/o harsh drying effect on my hair.....btw I have my 2nd application on right now as we speak...   

[/ QUOTE ]
It may have been because I did the Hennalucent 2 weeks in a row(the 2nd one was dry cause I didn't use all the oils I used the first time)..then I did this. I'm giving my hair a rest and lots of moisture before I do it again.


----------



## Hairyette (Apr 12, 2003)

Hi Mahalialee4! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You posted a site awhile back www.morroccomethod.com
Just wanted to THANK-YOU! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awesome site, GREAT products. I get triple duty from them, body wash, skin care(face) and haircare. Triple duty....YEAH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I believe these products contribute to the excellent texturizing results I've been having w/Henna.


----------



## BlkMane (Apr 12, 2003)

Just wanted to post that I am currently sitting here with milk running down my neck.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I combed my hair over my head, stuck my head in the bathroom sink and poured most of a quart of whole milk over my head concentrating on the new growth. I combed it thru a little, squeezed out the excess, put it up in a plastic cap.

I'm going to leave it on for a hour at least. Then I'll shampoo, deep condition, roller set. 

I'll post the results later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Valerie (Apr 12, 2003)

This is very informative. I will definitely try the milk one.  My hair is getting longer and much more curlier.  It needs to be more manageable. Thank you very much Ladies.


----------



## CynamonKis (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: Straighten hair the natural way! (Dryness)*

Sweetcoca I think I now know what you mean about the limes being drying, especially when used with these henna treatments.  My coconut/lime treatment REALLY DRIED my hair out last night, so much so that I think I'll stop using this until after next week when I'm done with the henna.  My hair felt so dry I had to wash w/CON shampoo &amp; deep-condition with the tropical avocado to bring it moisture.  Perhaps by then I'll find a FULLY MATURED coconut to try this recipe again....


----------



## zora (Apr 12, 2003)

I experimented this on my sister last night. She has a full head of dense kinky 4b hair.  I forgot to frigerate the coconut milk and lime.  Anyway, my sister left it on for an hour and half and she said her hair was soft, 'managable' and loose-er.

Good results!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 13, 2003)

I would gently suggest that you ladies use a lesser amount of limes. Think of how you do the apple cider vinegar rinse. To 1 quart, you probably would add 1/8 cup of AVC max. So to 1 glass on milk, I cannot understand why you would need more that a tsp. or tbl. max. It is an acidic element. Since our hair naturally tends to be drier, we would not want to dry it out with natural products. The coconut lime thing is not my personal recipe. It was of course posted on the site. I use bottled lemon or lime juice, and it is just a tsp or tablespoon at max in what I do depending on what it is. It is for the sole purpose of cutting the drying effects of the protein and bring the PH balance to a greater compatability with my hair and scalp. Protein needs an acid to balance it. I agree with those who suggested that some are are using too much. I do not want to come across as a know it all, just do not want to see anyone ending up with any problems. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope this helps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hairyette: you are welcome! Please keep us updated with your results: We want DETAILS!


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 13, 2003)

I for one value your input on natural recipes. The next time I run across one I'd like to try, you can bet you'll get a pm from me before I try it. Thanks!


----------



## Janice (Apr 13, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*BabyCurls said:*
Well, here's the result: I decided to do the milk straightener first. I applied it to my hair this morning and left it on all day. I just now rinsed and shampooed my hair. Right now I'm under the cap with my mayo/oil/conditioner treatment for the next few minutes, because I have it on about 30 minutes ago.

As soon as I rinse this goo out of my hair, I'll be back with the end result. Wish me luck, Janice.   

[/ QUOTE ]



Girl, you've got my blessing! I hope it goes well!


----------



## BabyCurls (Apr 13, 2003)

Here's the verdict: After using the coconut/lime mixture, that I left on my hair today for an hour, my hair is softer, and my curls are looser than ever. The other day I just did the regular milk only. I wanted to see how it worked before doing the coconut/lime. It works like a charm.

I know for some, the mix makes your hair dry from the lime in it. It didn't dry out my hair because I have 3a/b wavy/curly hair. Just as long as I use a moisturizing shampoo, my Suave Smoothing conditioner, along with my ACV rinse, I'm all squared away. I even use Proclaim 7 Oil Mix  while my hair is damp, and combed it back in a ponytail.

All in all, I have excellent results from this natural relaxer. Thanx, Janice, wherever you are!


----------



## HennaJoy (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi Mahalialee4,

Another thing people might consider with limes or lemons if they use them fresh is that each one will have a very different acidic level.  I can't tell if that is what is being used.  But I do know that the concentrated lemon or lime juice in the bottles seem to be more consistent in terms of the acidic level than can be obtained from fresh lemons and limes.

HennaJoy


----------



## CynamonKis (Apr 13, 2003)

BabyCurls great to see you had good results with this.  After next week I'll get back to this treatment too.  Mahalialee's suggestion of cutting back on the lime is a good one.  HennaJoy I was about to switch to fresh limes until I read your post on the consistency of the lime coming from the plastic bottle, which is what I now use...


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 13, 2003)

Ditto HennaJoy: I am including these websites showing the Ph scale and it's relativity to skin(which includes the scalp)  and to products.
Also included a site that shows how using Natural Spring water in  natural  products and on skin and hair can have a positive balancing effect
http://redbaron.bishops.ntc.nf.ca/science/chem/cleaners/phscale.htm
http://www.naturesmist.com/cos.html An *****Excellent READ
http://www.agr.state.nc.us/AGRONOMI/obfig21.htm(specifically the information on shampoos and on skin care
The normal ph for skin is basically 5.5. Too much acid is damaging. Too much alkalinity is damaging. Important to bring hair and skin back to a Ph balance that will retain the health of the skin and hair. Bonjour.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 13, 2003)

RE: the Natural Mineral Water: This is why some ladies mist their hair with spring water, or rinse their hair in bottled spring water. Some swear by it. Also very important to drink a lot of water. Add this to your file so that when people get too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 about the water you drink. After a while, they will stop making comments about your doing "dumb stuff!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Bonjour


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 13, 2003)

Forgot to say where....On the same site (Natural Spring water) read the page (see bottom of page) that says Skin Functioning.


----------



## Janice (Apr 14, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*BabyCurls said:*
Here's the verdict: After using the coconut/lime mixture, that I left on my hair today for an hour, my hair is softer, and my curls are looser than ever. The other day I just did the regular milk only. I wanted to see how it worked before doing the coconut/lime. It works like a charm.

I know for some, the mix makes your hair dry from the lime in it. It didn't dry out my hair because I have 3a/b wavy/curly hair. Just as long as I use a moisturizing shampoo, my Suave Smoothing conditioner, along with my ACV rinse, I'm all squared away. I even use Proclaim 7 Oil Mix  while my hair is damp, and combed it back in a ponytail.

All in all, I have excellent results from this natural relaxer. Thanx, Janice, wherever you are! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]




Hey BabyCurls  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I am so glad this worked out for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Let me know how long the results last and if it combats humidity. When I try it in a month or so I will defenitely post my results on here.


----------



## sweetcocoa (Apr 14, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*HennaJoy said:*
Hi Mahalialee4,

Another thing people might consider with limes or lemons if they use them fresh is that each one will have a very different acidic level.  I can't tell if that is what is being used.  But I do know that the concentrated lemon or lime juice in the bottles seem to be more consistent in terms of the acidic level than can be obtained from fresh lemons and limes.

HennaJoy  

[/ QUOTE ]
Thanks HennaJoy...I'll remember that the next time I try this. I guess in this case...'fresh' is not 'better'. Also I'll try not to use as much of the lime juice the next time. 
Even though it dried my hair out...I decided to rollerset Saturday and I must say my roller set is even softer and looks even more relaxed than before. So I'm gonna try this again on 2 weeks.


----------



## BlkMane (Apr 15, 2003)

*THE VERDICT (re: whole milk treatment posted above):*

Well, it ACTUALLY did loosen the wave in my new growth!! I was shocked. It worked.

I used regular whole milk (no limes, lemons). I left it on for about an hour (under cap), then did my regular routine (wash, deep condition, rollerset).

While my hair was still wet, I didn't really notice a major difference. It was only after I took out my rollers and was braiding my hair to go to bed that I realized my new growth was stretched out.  I examined all my new growth in the mirror and could not believe it!  It was MUCH looser.

I love it!!! As I am transitioning, this milk routine will probably become part of my regular routine. 

Can I do this weekly? Or will it dry out my hair?  

Next time, I might add a little lemon juice (from the bottle) as suggested.


----------



## Ennyaa (Apr 15, 2003)

OK.... that does it... As SOON as my braids come out I'm tryin this.  (Y'all are makin me wish I could take em out sooner, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Finally something that works and WON'T make me spend a whole lotta dough.

You ladies are just the BESTEST!


----------



## Crysdon (Apr 15, 2003)

Blkmane,

Why'd you make me wait so long for the results 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.

Did you heat the milk first?  I plan on doing this Friday per your results and I only wash my hair in the shower, but I'm afraid of pouring cold milk over my hair without jumping up and down from the shock of something cold running down my nekkid body  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
BlkMane said:
Well, it ACTUALLY did loosen the wave in my new growth!! I was shocked. It worked.

I used regular whole milk (no limes, lemons). I left it on for about an hour (under cap), then did my regular routine (wash, deep condition, rollerset).

While my hair was still wet, I didn't really notice a major difference. It was only after I took out my rollers and was braiding my hair to go to bed that I realized my new growth was stretched out. I examined all my new growth in the mirror and could not believe it! It was MUCH looser  

[/ QUOTE ] 






 Girlfriend I told you this stuff works! Now you know I'm jumping up and down for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Right now all I do is use the whole milk. I've found you can use this weekly. As a matter of fact, the whole treatment is supposed to last until your next wash. I've found the whole milk to surpass the coconut milk as far as straightening is concerned. The milk thing is a runny mess, but the results far outweigh any inconvenience it may cause in applying


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 15, 2003)

To Avoid Too Cold SHOCK TREATMENT !  leave the product: (milk, eggs, yogurt, cream, whatever) out of the fridge overnite. Heating may destroy some of its beneficial properties. When I do my henna treatment, I mix it up in a glass bowl that has a cover, and sit it on the floor register in my bathroom. It maintains it at just the right temperature. I leave my eggs and tiny container of yogurt in a plastic container on the sink counter, ready to add to the mix in the morning. ( I add a few drops of tea tree oil to my beaten egg to which I then add a little castor oil)stir it all together and proceed to set up for the application.) I think that the milk left out overnight would be no different than adding room temp shampoo or conditioner. Hope this works for you. It works for me. Has anyone tried heavy cream yet, so that it is not so runny? (like the milk?) If the milk alone is working so well, I would only add lemon or lime occasionally. (like every 3rd time ) and less worry about any drying effects, but I would use a moisturizing conditioner each time.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour.


----------



## UmSumayyah (Apr 15, 2003)

I used heavy cream last week (haven't used whole milk yet) noticed softer hair but no straightening.  I looked at the carton when I got home and noticed there was no protein in it.  So that probably explains it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(just a tip be sure to wash it all out or else your hair smells like baby spit-up.  I didn't get it all out the first time and had to re-wash the next day)
Next time, whole milk!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 15, 2003)

Learning to Protect Our Hair: Beauty in women is a Universal Thing! I am willing to learn from others who have proven successful!
http://www.dnetservices.com/indian-hair/FAQ2.htm
http://www.inq7.net/lif/2002/jan/30/lif_8-1.htm

http://www.indigenousbeauty.com/skincare.html
http://mall.coimbatore.com/bnh/shahnaz/haircare.htm
FOR THOSE WHO WONDER ABOUT THE INDIAN/BLACK HAIR CARE CONNECTION&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;http://www.kamat.com/kalranga/women/fair_sex/11834.htm
Enjoy!!!Bonjour


----------



## BlkMane (Apr 16, 2003)

*Mahalialee:*

So I SHOULDN'T add the lime if the milk works well?  I thought you said that the lime was needed to adjust the Ph balance of the milk?

*Crysdon:*Girl, I'm sorry about not getting back to all of you quicker, but it was a BEAUTIFUL weekend and I was out!! Couldn't sit home on the computer with weather like that!  

I used the milk STRAIGHT OUT OF THE FRIDGE!! It was cold. I forgot to sit it out, next time, I will be using room temperature milk.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And next time, I think I'll just concentrate on my roots. I won't worry about getting milk on the rest of my hair (relaxed part). I don't want too much protein on my hair...too much protein makes my hair snap.

*SkyMist:*Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! You DISCOVERED this wonderful straightening treatment. I'll be forever grateful!  

BTW, I tried the coconut cream first (last week I think) and I agree with SkyMist, the milk is waaaaaaaaaaaay better for straightening.  I did not notice a drastic difference after using coconut cream.

I wonder if CANNED milk (evaporated milk) will be even better? It has all the water removed, so doesn't that just leave the good stuff? More concentrated straightening powers?


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 16, 2003)

self quote Mahalialee ("I would gently suggest that you ladies use a lesser amount of limes. Think of how you do the apple cider vinegar rinse. To 1 quart, you probably would add 1/8 cup of AVC max. So to 1 glass on milk, I cannot understand why you would need more that a tsp. or tbl. max. It is an acidic element. Since our hair naturally tends to be drier, we would not want to dry it out with natural products. The coconut lime thing is not my personal recipe. It was of course posted on the site. I use bottled lemon or lime juice, and it is just a tsp or tablespoon at max in what I do depending on what it is. It is for the sole purpose of cutting the drying effects of the protein and bring the PH balance to a greater compatability with my hair and scalp. Protein needs an acid to balance it. I agree with those who suggested that some are are using too much. I do not want to come across as a know it all, just do not want to see anyone ending up with any problems.  Hope this helps. 
Hairyette: you are welcome! Please keep us updated with your results: We want DETAILS "unquote:
Hey Blackmane: It is not quite that cut and dried. I do not know the Ph of your scalp and hair, nor how much protein or acid in or on your hair strands. If you have been using too much protein you would want to balance it out with using more acidic things. If you have been using a lot of alkaline products on your hair it will again affect your PH balance. My response in that post was based on someone's concern that they had been using too much lime and as a result were not achieving the softeness that their hair needed. PH is not a static thing. It changes, based on what is added or taken away from it, on the individual to which s product is being applied , heat, their health, diet. , shampoos, the alkalinity of other product they use for example relaxers, dye, etc. etc. The one thing that you can go by is the PH scale that gives the "Ideal"  ph of something or the scalp or skin. For example: If your hair's Ph is where it should be, and you do not have other added factors that make it too acid, too alkaline, and you add MILK that has the normal balance, MILK ALONE MAY WORK FOR YOU... but if other factors are changed, )different product, example coconut milk that does not have the exact same properties as milk, you may need to add lime to gain the balance that will cause your hair to loosem. That specific recipe "Straighten your hair with milk" I would assume would work for most people or they would not have posted it without adding lime, lemon etc.  Some things do not need fixing. Some may have better results with the coconut cream and lime.(but just putting in coconut cream would not do the trick), so perhaps that is why they posted the recipe the way they did. Some would prefer to use buttermilk or yogurt and get excellent results, however...I think that we started out (looking at two basic recipes: MILK; COCONUT CREAM AND LIME IF SOMEONE DECIDES TO ADD TO either RECIPE; it will be purely a personal experiment and I have no idea what all the results could be or not be. I am saying if it ain't broke, don't fix it!...and do not add too much acid to anything or overdo the protein. It could cancel out the good results that you could achieve keeping a balance and a good PH balance.  Did you read over the PH Chart information? it is excellent reading to keep in mind when we are being creative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Did the explanation help, Blk Mane? I do not want to leave confusion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 in anyone's mind of what I mean, and I do not mind explaining myself.


----------



## BlkMane (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks Mahalialee--

I get it: "IF IT AIN'T BROKE DON'T FIX IT."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll continue using just the milk (unless I experience dryness, and only then will I add some lime juice.)

Thanks for replying!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*BlkMane said:* 
SkyMist:Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! You DISCOVERED this wonderful straightening treatment. I'll be forever grateful! 

BTW, I tried the coconut cream first (last week I think) and I agree with SkyMist, the milk is waaaaaaaaaaaay better for straightening. I did not notice a drastic difference after using coconut cream.

I wonder if CANNED milk (evaporated milk) will be even better? It has all the water removed, so doesn't that just leave the good stuff? More concentrated straightening powers? 

[/ QUOTE ] 

No problem BlkMane. I'm just very glad everything went so well with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can feel your enthusiasm coming through the screen! Now you've got me looking at evaporated milk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never even thought of it! These natural products are something else aren't they? And who knew that these goodies were located just a hop, skip and  a jump away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here's to happy hair growing


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 18, 2003)

Hey Ladies: People will be asking "What's your hair secret?" and you will just look at them so peacefully and say "Milk....I have to have my milk!"....and people will be drinking milk like mad!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Bonjour


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
Hey Ladies: People will be asking "What's your hair secret?" and you will just look at them so peacefully and say "Milk....I have to have my milk!"....and people will be drinking milk like mad!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















  Bonjour 


[/ QUOTE ] 






 Mahalialee you are too much. But what you've said is the truth! We just have to have our milk


----------



## Titansgirl (Apr 22, 2003)

I second you Seamist on the milk thing!! I just got back from vacation on yesterday, so I just had to do me a milk treatment. I didn't have any whole milk like before, so I used my 2% milk, and since it wasn't whole milk, I decided to add a little ranch dressing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to the milk ( to give it a little more protein)... It took longer for my hair to dry w/ the added thickness to the milk and my hair didn't feel as smooth as it normally feels when I just rinse it w/ the water.. But let me tell you what!!! Once I shampooed my hair, it felt like silk!! It surprised me!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am loving this milk thing. I think I will do a milk treatment once a week. I'm now into week 13 w/ my relaxer and you can't tell it. I did a roller set yesterday and wrapped my hair last night. I'm loving my bouncy and silky hair today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ladies, let's keep milking it!!!!


----------



## BlkMane (Apr 22, 2003)

Gives new meaning to that slogan, 

*Got milk?"* doesn't it?










I can see the new ad campaign now...running exclusively in hair magazines...beautiful women of color with healthy heads of hair...holding a glass of milk...all prouding showing their "milk heads"!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2003)

Titansgirl the milk thing is toast isn't it! Now you've given me extra ammunition about trying the salad dressing thingy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BlkMane that remark about us women doing those type of milk adds is something to think about eh?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know if they started sending out casting calls, I'd be the first to apply


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 23, 2003)

I have been espousing natural hair products forever, ad nauseum. You are the first ladies that really took me seriously and it makes me happy to know that alternative methods are rockin! Being pro natural does not make you anti something else, it just means that "natural hair care is your personal prefererence for a variety of reasons...one earthshaking example where I live, powder shortages are frequent, and sometimes they turn the water off without specific notice (if you weren't watching TV at a certain time on a certain channel you would not be informed).,.think Malcolm X in the relaxer-no water scene. It is one of my "worst case scenario fears about relaxing"...hair breaking from the roots! I love the financial advantages too. Today, I stored my steeped butters, oils, conditioners, shampoo butters etc. in small containers, like 1 application size, in the freezer, labeled and boxed. I still have to do a few more things to do, and then it is carefree hair care with all natural intensive care. Bonjour.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 23, 2003)

remember that "Cleopatra's favorite beauty secret was MILK!!!!!)


----------



## JazzAngel (Apr 23, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Mahalialee4 said:*
think Malcolm X in the relaxer-no water scene. It is one of my "worst case scenario fears about relaxing"...hair breaking from the roots!  

[/ QUOTE ]












 :  You have no idear how many times I had nightmares about that.  I swear!!!!  lol, oh my God!


----------



## Hairyette (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi BlkMane, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I kinda went crazy with "milk" when I did my milk treatment. I used Soy Milk, Coconut Milk, condensed milk (non-sweetened), along with the lime Juice, and got excellent results.

I'm gonna try plain whole milk and note the results.

Thanks....


----------



## Titansgirl (Apr 23, 2003)

Mahalialee4, I'm glad you have continued to educate people about natural hair products. Just think if you had stopped, we wouldn't be here today experiencing these great results!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never knew anything about all of the natural things that I already have in my home that can be used on my hair or even "body" until I started reading on this hair board.  I'm glad I joined this board and that all of you ladies are so willing to share 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep the info coming ladies... I'm all eyes(ears)!


----------



## lala (Apr 23, 2003)

Mahalialee4,

I'm late posting my remarks but I really enjoy your natural hair care tips.  I started using natural hair care products years ago b/c I am allergic to some of the ingredients in hair products.

Frankly, the natural oils and "kitchen" recipes have saved me from going bald.  I have some products in my "stash" by Phyto - Balancing Shampoo. Regulates a sensitive scalp. Gently cleanses. Adds body. Contains ingredients derived from Bran and Milk, and Almond Milk extracts AND a conditioner - PhytoSpecific Restructuring Milk.

So, you definitely have something there with the milk.  I'm going to give myself a treatment this week. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tasha (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi. I am new to LHCF and I am loving everything I have read thus far and I've only just begun! I found this group in my search for natraul hair care and I feel I hit a goal mind. Thank You all for your shared experiences and advice.


----------



## candycane (Apr 25, 2003)

Welcome Tasha.  You are going to love it here!  These ladies are WONDERFUL.

Candycane


----------



## pebbles (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi tasha,

Welcome to the board! It's nice to have you with us.


----------



## BlkMane (Apr 26, 2003)

Hairyette-

Wow that is sooooome mixture! 

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 I kinda went crazy with "milk" when I did my milk treatment. I used Soy Milk, Coconut Milk, condensed milk (non-sweetened), along with the lime Juice, and got excellent results.



[/ QUOTE ] 

Glad it worked for you, too!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to try condensed (non-sweetened) milk next time myself.


----------



## jmansmom (Apr 26, 2003)

Does anyone know if you can use both henna and the coconut milk method at the same time?


----------



## Hairyette (Apr 27, 2003)

Funny you should mention that.....one of the many ingredients I added to my last henna mixture was heavy cream(whipping). The mixture totally made my hair "slicked" back, as if I was applying a relaxer. I said to myself, if my hair remains this texture as it dries I will have found my ultimate "mix". I can't wait for the weekends so I can test different ingredients/combinations and play with them and note the results on my hair. 

My ultimate goal is to get to the point where I can make up my own natural products(shampoos,conditioners,oil blends) and not have to depend on name brands at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I save every hair that comes from my head to do strand tests with different henna mixtures/oil blends.


----------



## jmansmom (Apr 28, 2003)

So Hairyette,

How was your hair after it dried?  Was the straightening noticible?  How do you think it would act if you add the lime.  I want to try mixing the coconutmilk/lime mixture with the henna or the hennalucent to see what type of results I get.  Just wondering if anyone has tried it.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 29, 2003)

I posted a method of maintaining your straight look between shampoos for an indefinite period of time on the Paging the Hennaphyliac gals thread. It works great. You do not want to have to much oil in your hair for this, because your hair is going to draw on the oil from your scalp and hair that is already there. Your hair should end up soft and swinging! Hope this helps anyone who is experiencing any dryness and wants to maintain the moisture levels in the hair without rinsing every day.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonjour.


----------



## Hairyette (Apr 30, 2003)

Sadly, like I shared in a PM to another member, most (not all) of my natural texture returned when my hair air dried. The good thing is my hair looks relaxed when I flat iron (and it flat irons with ease...).

Mahalialeesorry for the spelling...) isn't the purpose of the lime juice to "mature" or sour the milk?? Plus I plan to check out your formula on the Henna thread for "swingin" hair (I know...I need to lay off the oils..). I did more experimentin last weekend....want to make sure the results "hold up" before I post.


----------



## AJamericanDiva (Apr 30, 2003)

I really thank you guys for all the natural haircare alternatives that you've got going here. Mahalia... love ya bunch for sharing. You don't know how close I was to mildly relaxing my 9 year old daughter's hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I plan to try the milk straightening during her next shampoo. Thanks so much guys!!!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 30, 2003)

Protein and acid. protein and acid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The purpose of the lime juice is to add a certain natural acid. You could sour the milk with vinegar, lemon juice, pickle juice, if souring is what you were wanting to accomplish. But the protein and acid combination thing....the synergistic effect...in other words, one assists the other. I assume you mean the coconut and lime thing. When I want sour milk, I use buttermilk or if I want rich sour milk, I use yogurt. Hope this makes sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You might want to check out some information on what proteins actually are and what acids actually are and it will fall into place. If I come across any relevant posts soon, on the subject, I will be sure to post it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oo:Bonjour.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 30, 2003)

This should help some: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Our hair is composed of protein and acids primarily, once you break it all down.
Strong BeautifulHairhttp://www.accessexcellence.org/AB/GG/aminoAcids1.html
Hair Fibre Composition: .. http://www.keratin.com/aa/aa012.shtml
types of proteins&amp;#8230;http://www.engr.uky.edu/~kanderso/Lecture 2 Tranparencies.pdf
Amino Acids http://www.accessexcellence.org/AB/GG/aminoAcids1.html
Bonjour


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 30, 2003)

Here is some information on more natural products that you may want to try. (Black Strap Molasses on hair). Here is the site where I already discussed it. http://www.network54.com/Forum/message?forumid=193023&amp;messageid=1022562497


----------



## Billygirl61 (May 1, 2003)

Thanks to Mahailee for posting the link about black molasses and to all the ladies reviews about the milk.I have been trying the coconut milk/lime/yogurt spread and my hair just glistens curl is slightly looser but soooooooooooo conditioned.Last night I tried the black molasses with the milk hoping the molasses would help with the frizzies in humidity as I lightly texturise because the frizzies drive me crazy so any way i used about 2 tabsp of molasses to cup of milk and left it on for an hour washed of  and  then conditioned with aubrey's island spice creme rinse and molasses, clairol hydrating  and keracare all mixed together for about 15 mins  washed it off and air dried my hair in 2 pony tails and smoothed on carolyn's gray oil and today it' quite humid and no frizzies in sight just super shiny thick waves I love it.I will wait to see how this hold up in extreme humidity so far so good


----------



## sweetcocoa (May 1, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Billygirl61 said:*
Thanks to Mahailee for posting the link about black molasses and to all the ladies reviews about the milk.I have been trying the coconut milk/lime/yogurt spread and my hair just glistens curl is slightly looser but soooooooooooo conditioned.Last night I tried the black molasses with the milk hoping the molasses would help with the frizzies in humidity as I lightly texturise because the frizzies drive me crazy so any way i used about 2 tabsp of molasses to cup of milk and left it on for an hour washed of  and  then conditioned with aubrey's island spice creme rinse and molasses, clairol hydrating  and keracare all mixed together for about 15 mins  washed it off and air dried my hair in 2 pony tails and smoothed on carolyn's gray oil and today it' quite humid and no frizzies in sight just super shiny thick waves I love it.I will wait to see how this hold up in extreme humidity so far so good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]
I like blackstrapp molasses also. I use it in my Hennalucent mix. I hope it helps with the frizzies also this summer...


----------



## honey_jammz82 (May 1, 2003)

I am really glad I read this thread...I was meaning to read it when it was first posted, but I forgot.
I am going to try this....does anyone use Henna and Placenta for a deep conditioner?  I saw it at the store and I am considering getting a sample to try out!


----------



## Billygirl61 (May 1, 2003)

Hey Ladies does anyone have the website or link to brazilian women using milk as a natural relaxer? Thanks in advance Billie


----------



## Midaca (May 4, 2003)

I appreciate this thread more than I can say!  Thank you, Thank You, THANK YOU for sharing this information!

I put whole milk on my dry hair, covered with a plastic cap and waited for 45 minutes.  Shampooed (sp?) my hair and could immediately tell a difference -- my hair felt  thicker, stronger and my natural curl was somewhat relaxed.  Next I mixed 2T of black strap molasses with my conditioner, applied to hair, covered with plastic cap and waited 45 minutes.

My hair is fuller, bouncier and appears thicker and shinier!

I am completely amazed!  Thanks, again!  You all are the BEST!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 10, 2003)

LADIES, THE TIME HAS NOW COME:
Everyone who has been using the Henna, Lotus Powders, Homemade Herbal Henna relaxer, Coconut Lime and Yogurt etc etc. (picture Mahalialee with a top hat and a big ole megaphone!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: PLEASE UPDATE US ON THE STATUS AND CONDITION AND STRAIGHTNESS, FULLNESS, STRENGTH AND HEALTH OF YOUR HAIR. I really want to hear about the chlidren especially who have benefitted from these treatments...eg. ArmyQ's daughter etc. Please be specific in the details and state the before and after results. Also state how long you have been doing your treatments and how many you have done. What did you find gave you the best results and how long did it last?  I would so love to hear your results. How many are experiencing increased hair growth as well? Wiping forehead from all the shouting and exertion...(that megaphone was HEAVY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bonjour.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 10, 2003)

I have to tell you ladies, that I ordered some of HennaJoy's Henna and the texture and smoothness of the product really impressed me. I could tell when I was smoothing the mixture on...I did not add a bunch of stuff, just some lime juice, warm water, a tbl of EVO, let sit for 5 hours before applying...And when I rinsed it out in the shower. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I was blown away by the results. My hair was already quite loose and felt okay, but after that last treatment, it relaxed about fifty per cent more and there was no after puffiness. I am so glad I tried this one. I used the Prabda Henna, because I did a two step process. It was obvious that it was a superior product. I would suggest that if you want to get the best results from henna try her product. yes, this is a product endorsement, in regard to the straightness I achieved and the feel of my hair. From now on, I am not willing to settle for any of the hybrid hennas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As soon as I do the Lotus, I will be giving a review. Later....Bonjour.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 10, 2003)

More Sites: In this one it mentions something the Aztecs did. Apparently it is the Sapote fruit. http://www.amcostarica.com/022503.htm Ladies, have you seen this fruit?
http://shahnaz-husain.com/product/shahnazmainrange7.htm re: Natural Hair Care
http://welcome-to.chiangmai-chiangrai.com/remedy_secrets1.htm
Happy Reading: 
It is important to have a full head under that full head of hair.Waste No Space!


----------



## DDHair (May 14, 2003)

I was wondering was it lemon or lime exactly, because although it is natural, it seems like the acid in a lemon may be a little harsh, if used frequently.


----------



## sweetcocoa (May 14, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
I was wondering was it lemon or lime exactly, because although it is natural, it seems like the acid in a lemon may be a little harsh, if used frequently.  

[/ QUOTE ]

For me it was the limes that dried my hair out.... I think I have better luck with lemons....


----------



## sterry (May 16, 2003)

Im new to this site and Im interested in trying this natural straigtener. I have 4a hair and have not relaxed my hair in a month. I normally go 3 months without relaxing. My last relaxer was awful. I now have 3 inches of new growth in my hair. Question. Can I just use whole milk. Or do you use skim milk. sound silly. Has anyone tried the coconut milk. There are so many responses and Im not quite sure how to follow these post. Please someone tell me more.


----------



## sterry (May 16, 2003)

Sorry Im just testing. Not sure how to find what I post.


----------



## MaryJ (May 17, 2003)

Another newbie here and it was this thread that finally convinced me to join. I just tried this milk thing today. I was very skeptical and did it just to see how crazy it was, but you know what, it does work. I have very tightly coiled mostly 4B hair. I don't think there are any reviews by 4Bs in here so I thought I'd just add mine to this very long thread in case there are any others who are wondering if its worth trying.

I had already done an acv rinse. The milk was an after thought so I used it alone and I only left it on for 3-5 minutes. I used about 1/4 cup of 2 % milkfat because that's what I had and I rinsed it out with plain water. I suppose this could straighten someone's hair all the way out if the person had a gentle wave to their hair. For my texture of hair it isn't a straigtening per se. The results are like a mild blow out. I went from hair shrunken down to 1" or less to enough to pull into a teeny tiny bunny tail. Yaay!! This isn't long compared to a lot of the ladies in this forum, but it's a milestone for me and I didn't even know I had that much hair because of the shrinkage factor. I like my natural hair but I've been wishing there was something to help me to tame it just a little bit. I don't want to go back to relaxing and blow drying is not an option either because it takes too much heat to blow my hair out so this is a fantastic find. In the long run this may even promote hair growth because the milk has definitely made my hair easier to manipulate. To think I grew up on a dairy farm and we had milk coming out of our ears but never thought to use it this way. Anyway, thanks for passing on the tip!! Now to find out more about this lotus powder stuff ....


----------



## BlkMane (May 20, 2003)

Hi, Mahalialee!

Updating:

1. Yes, I know of the Sapote (Mamey) fruit. The frozen pulp is sold here in NYC in Korean/Dominican markets. It's a Dominican/Puerto Rican product.

Never used it on my hair. Only drank in shakes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. Whole milk SPRAYED on my new growth and left on my hair for at least 1 hour with a plastic cap is now a normal part of my routine when I have the time and will be wearing my hair in a straight style (I'm transitioning).  Nothing has worked better for me and I've tried Hennalucent, coconut cream, and condensed unsweetened milk.

The condensed unsweetened milk surprising did not work as well as the WHOLE MILK (in the container).

The coconut cream did not do much. (I used it alone, no lime/lemon.)

The Hennalucent, I'm still using every few weeks (mixed with Jojoba oil, avocado oil, conditioner, etc.), but I don't THINK I've really noticed any major de-bulking which is what I really wanted.

Hmmmm, might have to try HennaJoy's henna later on this summer.

I SPRAY the milk on because I don't want to over condition (too much protein) my relaxed hair. Spraying the milk on keeps it where I want it (only on my new growth). Of course it drips down, but not too much. [I use the milk alone, no lime/lemon added.]

I'm 5 months into transitioning and I do think that the whole milk "relaxing" helps a lot when I want to rollerset.


----------



## Momstar (May 22, 2003)

*It works,It works,It works!*

I just rinse the stuff out of my hair and I am so suprised that it worked. I have no chemicals in my hair and it usually takes me forever to comb my hair out. After I did this it took like a minute. I am definitely going to do this regularly. Here's what I did:
 I used a glass of whole cow milk and I added the juice from half a lime(the freshest I could find from thriftway). I let it sit in the fridge for almost a week. I didn't have cream on the top. The lime juice seperated and that is what was on top. When I was ready to use it I poured off the lime juice and just used the creamy part. I parted my hair into 4 sections and detangled each section as I put the cream and then I braided the sections,covered it with a plastic cap and left it for one hour. After I rinsed off the milk mixture I did a deep conditioning treatment with Cholsesterol by applying it to each section, combing it through and rebraiding the section and then left it on under a conditioning cap for an hour and a half. I just rinsed about an hour ago and my hair is soooo soft. It kind of freaked me out that it worked but I am so glad it did because for a minute I was about to make a thread asking for support to keep me from relaxing and now I don't have to. This really gives me hope for managing my hair when it gets long. Hooray!!


----------



## Titansgirl (May 22, 2003)

*Re: It works,It works,It works!*

Kathryn, I'm glad it worked for you. Isn't it amazing that the simple things can work so great on our hair!!! I love it!!


----------



## Momstar (May 23, 2003)

*Re: It works,It works,It works!*

Yes, simple and cheap!


----------



## zoya_j (May 24, 2003)

*Re: It works,It works,It works!*

bump


----------



## LakinkyFemme (May 24, 2003)

*Re: It works,It works,It works!*

bumping for more NATURAL 4A's 4B's.

I used evaporated milk  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 with water added, no lime and it didn't really do anything.

Any 4A's/4B's have any success?

Lakinkyfemme


----------



## Sweetyb (May 24, 2003)

*Re: It works,It works,It works!*

I tried this, twice, with whole cow's milk.  Regular ol' milk.  I basically poured a cup's worth over my hair, slowly, until my whole head of hair was saturated.  Both times I wrapped seran wrap over my hair and put a plastic cap on it.  After an hour, I would then wash it out in the shower, and let my hair dry.  The first time I let my hair dry without doing much to my hair.  The second time I combed my hair back and slicked it into a pony, with all my moisturizers in it, and put a scarf on it.

Both times I saw no difference.

It didn't work for me.

So I don't know what I did wrong.  Maybe I should leave my milk-covered hair uncovered and just let all that milk drip all over me for an hour?

But anyways, I'm good without it.  I don't want to straighten my curls and loose that wave definition I get when I'm wearing a ponytail.


----------



## zoya_j (May 25, 2003)

*Re: It works,It works,It works!*

hey I bought the coconut mlik and limes this weekend but I didn't hve the time to try it I just ixed it together and put in the fridge so I can try it tomorrow. The coconut milk is very thick, I can't wait to try this and see what happens. I'll be sure to post my results.


----------



## zoya_j (May 27, 2003)

*Re: It works,It works,It works!*

Ok after an hour and a half, I rinsed out the coconut milk and lime. My hair was very soft and moisturized. If anything my hair was much fuller without being thick. But I shampooed and my hair shrunk up again. It was still alot softer. Next time I won't shampoo afterward.








Slowly, but surely


----------



## swayback (May 28, 2003)

*Acid is a chemical!*

I'm new, but I have read this entire thread, and I am concerned. Rio &amp; Copa used acids to straighten hair also, and were very damaging and drying. 

Unlike almost all other parts of our body, our hair is "dead". Once it grows from the root, it is essentially a protein shaft, with NO living cells, and NO blood flow. When it is cut, we do not feel it. Only if it is pulled from the root. There is NO real way to "repair" our hair. Once damaged, that is it. Once the bonds are broken, or "loosened", that's all. Please research this, if it sounds difficult to believe. Check the web. All of the products, and conditioners out there are leading us on, all are temporary fixes. You can out a patch or band-aid on it, but it will not, and cannot "heal" like organs or skin. Simple biology.

Products can make the hair "feel" better, softer, smoother clarified, etc. But damage cannot be undone. It can be covered over, or "filled in" temporarily, but never permanantly. The cuticle opens and closes with heat (or chemicals ...lactic acid for example), but once split, its never made whole. Vitamins do their work at root level, below the skin. Past the scalp, what's done is done.

Some peoples' hair is stronger and more elastic than others, so they can use more chemicals without "apparent" damage. The cuticle layer can take more abuse on naturally straight hair, than the thinner-cuticled curly hair, before it finally breaks or splits.

All this is to say, be objective. Natural chemicals can be just as damaging as synthetic ones. If you have "natural" hair, with no relaxer, and you have been putting this lactic acid bath on your hair to "loosen" it, this is a natural, "gradual" (three times a week?) relaxer! Lactic acid does the straightening. Those who use lye/no lye relaxers are rolling the dice too. There is no way to regulate how acidic this lime or lemon versus that lime is, or how acidic this batch will be. Damaged hair can also be incredibly "soft", and "manageable". 

It takes years to grow hair. It is precious. Be careful.


----------



## Integrity (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Acid is a chemical!*

swayback, welcome to the forum! you sound familar


----------



## CynamonKis (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Acid is a chemical!*

Swayback, welcome to the forum!

You said that once the hair is damaged, there is no real way to repair it, and that the products are temporary fixes.  I have read this before. There are a few products, such as Aphogee Treatment for Damaged hair and DRC-28 and others, which claim to "rebuild hair structure for six weeks", or "repair severly damaged or weakened hair to a stronger, healthier state".  Are you saying that these products and others like them which have high concentrations of hydrolized animal protein, are really useless?  In that case, are you suggesting it be better to simply cut off all damaged hair and start all over?


----------



## sweetcocoa (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Acid is a chemical!*

I also don't think you can repair damaged hair. I had to grow mine out and cut it off...first one big cut then several smaller trims to get rid of the damaged hair. I found even if I didn't cut if all(the damaged section) at one time...my hair did better. It's like a plant..when you cut out the damaged and dead parts...nurture what is left...the plant thrives. I think hair works the same way.


----------



## Ipanema (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Acid is a chemical!*

Well, if damaged hair can be soft, shiny, manageable, &amp; feel better, then what's the problem with that?  Over time as the hair gets longer, some amount of damage is inevitable.  That's what regular trimming is for.


----------



## Jaquai (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Acid is a chemical!*

i dont really think you can keep damaged hair looking soft and shiny only for awhile because eventually, no matter what conditioners or treatments you use the damage is going to show eventually. alot of products claim to repair but they really dont. alot of them do make the hair "look" better but doesnt actually fix it because like the other girl said hair is dead you cant repair something thats dead. just like if you cut something that's dead, it is not going to heal up. but my question is "who wants damaged hair?"  

also wanted to say that i have been doing the milk treatments but saw no straighting or loosening effect. it does make the hair soft though but so does my regular conditioner.


----------



## Momstar (May 29, 2003)

*Re: It works*

For me it didn't really straighten my hair but it made it easy to comb. The detangling is where I usually lose hair so if I can make the combout part easier with milk I am for it. I don't think I will do it 3 times a week but I will do it regularly. It will be a while before I determine how often. I have braids right now. My hair isn't damaged or anything I was using the milk to soften it some.


----------



## Momstar (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Acid is a chemical!*

Did the milk do any damage to your hair? I have only done one treatment but it sounds like you've done more. Have you had any adverse long term effects?


----------



## Pookie25 (Jun 3, 2003)

This treatment made my hair very dry and brittle.  There is a thread on this website that is called 'Milk treatment damaged my hair"  I wished I would of read that one first before I read this one.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jun 3, 2003)

This is part of the original thread that Janice started:
Note that she referred to THE COCONUT AND LIME JUICE RECIPE )NOT MINE( but one that was on a website: There was also another recipe that said to just "SPRAY MILK ON THE HAIR." What I am quizzical about is the fact that posts are stating that "MILK" DAMAGED MY HAIR!!!!  Then I read posts that say they added lime juice to milk. Are you talking about plain whole milk or coconut milk? Would not want there to be any confusion in people's minds. I personally would not add lime to anything on a too frequent basis,   and put it on my hair. ( I sense that some are doing this, am I off base here? )I believe in moderation in all things. People have suffered damage from deep conditioning, from protein, relaxers, glycerine, apple cider vinegar, regular conditioners, certain shampoos, curling irons, brushing, combing when they did not use a balance in their applications of products to their hair or used things improperly. Further, I wonder how many are as committed to the moisturizing followups as recommended. How many actually omitted the deep moisturizing following or between these applications? How many actually did double applications (like back to back)? How many times are people actually repeatedly doing the "milk thing" for longer periods of time than recommended by the recipes? With or without heat? Even in a space of three days to push the "straight" button. I do know that cautions were posted on the board. I am not being oversensitive because it is not my recipes, but I know that some had excellent results. I wonder what really made the difference? I do know that if the hair was not moisturized, dry and brittle, before you combed your hair, it would certainly snap and break, but not everyone had the same problem.  For those that did, we owe it to each other to investigate and clarify. I think that this is a logical approach to getting to the bottom of the real culprits. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bonjour.


----------



## JazzAngel (Jun 4, 2003)

I must agree with you Mahalialee.  

I had to have my own disaster to lean that all these treatments can be great but they  <font color="red">Must be followed up by a moisturising treatment. </font> As well, the over processing can be so damaging to the hair.

I have read this post from the begining and it amazes me that althought it is so simple many of the users make such mistakes.  It specifically states coconut milk with lime and whole milk by itself.  

I am sorry that so many people got confused by that.  I hope they come back and read your post about the importance of following up with moisture conditioners to bring a good balance to the hair.


I have not tried the milk myself but it's always nice to see read the various options we natural heads have.


----------



## Momstar (Jun 4, 2003)

For me the whole milk and the lime worked fine, but I did do a deep conditioning treatment right afterward.


----------



## CynamonKis (Jun 4, 2003)

Yes JazzAngel I agree with you -- the directions were very specific about COCONUT milk with lime, and when I saw that people were mixing lime with whole milk, instead of with coconut milk, I was wondering whether cottage cheese was going to develop on their heads afterwards.  LOL!!

*JazzAngel Said:* 
I have read this post from the begining and it amazes me that althought it is so simple many of the users make such mistakes. It specifically states coconut milk with lime and whole milk by itself.


----------



## Rainy (Jun 6, 2003)

I am very happy with the results of the milk conditioner (whole milk and nothing else).  I have done it 3x.  Each time my curls are looser and very shiny.

Okay, here's the reason I'm very happy.  I like to do a light relaxer to loosen the curl (easy blow drying when I wear my hair straight).  I tried using the Bodiphier for the second time (over a period of several months) and decided that it wasn't working out.  I then tried to apply relaxer over those areas.  AAAGH!  It was as if my hair was locked in this frizzy state that not even the relaxer could penetrate (lye relaxer).  It was very weird, it only happened on the sections of my hair where I used the Bodiphier for several months.  My new growth was fine.

SO, enter the milk conditioner.  I thought (after my second treatment), if my hair was this soft and shiny, perhaps my relaxer might penetrate.  IT DID!!  I know I overlapped those areas not treated with Bodiphier, but my frizzy sections are gone.

I would recommend this to anyone. It does not provide straight hair for me (3B and 4a), but softer, looser and shiny spirals.  The relaxer gets the 4A sections straight enough to spiral, instead of kinking to the scalp.

Rainy


----------



## TsAngel (Jun 10, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Honeyhips (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm not gonna lie, I thought this was CRAZY when I first heard, but then I realized I used to use H20 milk shampoo/conditioner and it used to make my curls extremely flat.


----------



## UmSumayyah (Apr 17, 2004)

I tried the coconut milk and lime. 1 can coconut milk to 1 lime. I think perhaps I did not leave the mixture to set long enough. I'm not sure I got any curl loosening results. My hair is very soft though. I may try again in a few days.
Anyone else tried this recently?


----------



## Aaliyah (Apr 17, 2004)

Very interesting thread !!!

A special thanx goes out to Mahalialee4 for all the valuable information. I'm loving it!!!


----------



## Cinnabuns (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re:*

I'm gonna try this on the weekend and I will post my results.  Also do I need a hooded dryer for this?  I hope someone can tell soon.


----------



## TigerLily (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re:*

Oooh!  Def have to try this!


----------



## dwsplaymate (Jul 16, 2004)

I am relaxed and have wavy curls mixed with 4 hair.  How would this work on me?


----------



## Brownshugaz (Sep 1, 2004)

Any updates on this?


----------



## itismehmmkay (Sep 21, 2004)

adding to favs... /images/graemlins/user.gif


----------



## Champagne_Wishes (Apr 4, 2005)

b.u.m.p.i.n.g.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 4, 2005)

I still do. The coconut lime mixture about every 3-4 months. No breakage, very strong hair and very smooth textured with lots of wave when wet and when dry it is full. Very bouncy hair. Hair lays down nicely. It looks relaxed when rollerset or wrapped but shrinks when washed. Hair very shiny and keeps the ends smoothed down. Great for over porosity. If you go out in wet or damp or very damp climates, bun up or pony up because hair will shrink and wave up. (I'm 3b cottony fine strand) Definitely a semi permanent thing but its effects are extremely long termed. My hair shows the length fairly well with this when it is wrapped or ponytail wrapped and allowed to fully air dry.  I rarely hood dry because I do not want it to be super straight. Hope this helps. Bonjour.


----------



## Irresistible (Apr 4, 2005)

I cant believe I actually just read every single post in this thread....guess I was intrigued.   First i was about to get the can of coconut milk out of my cupboard and pour it on my head,  i was skeptical about the lime right away , too scared of any dryness,  then as i read i was gonna skip the coconut milk and go get coconut cream,  kept reading on,  then somewhere in there i was eyeing the salad dressing in my fridge,  then as i read i was like ahh fahget about it, im just gonna pour the whole milk in my fridge over my head.  oh and I was a clicking fool on all the links,  didnt even get to read them all,  now my head is spinning,  and after all that,  the freakin jury is still out on what to do about the milk,  after all that reading lol, I feel like i just been on the ride of my life, through evaporated milk, yogurt , heavy cream etc etc,  whew wore me out.  This was a very interesting , informative thread!!! but whew what a loooog read!!

guess it cant hurt to try it though,  just dont want to end up smelling "sour" lol


----------



## Koffie (Apr 4, 2005)

Sounds like too much work. I'll just deal with shrinkage by accepting it.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 4, 2005)

coconut milk and reg milk doesn't permanently straiten the hair. If it works, it will last until u wash your hair.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 4, 2005)

My hair is very fine strand and I really cannot afford to be detangling through a bra strap length (all one length) head of hair and expect to have no breakage. Because the coconut milk is so rich in natural 
fats and acids and such an excellent detangler and because lime is a great detangler, it is well worth it for me. It is an excellent scalp toner. Citric acid is in the majority of the hair products that you buy. As for the smell, I love the smell of lime but you can add an essential to it that you like but the combo is not a leave in but a treatment. A lot of Island ladies use this to manage their hair when it is long. But if your hair is shoulder length or less detangling may not be an issue for you.  I also find that the henna treatments take better. One of the best parts, I do not have dry crispy ends but they stay very healthy looking and do not require as much work or styling. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Apr 4, 2005)

O I forgot to add, I now have rarely any hair tangling when I comb through, no knotting...my comb basically just glides through after I do the tip to root comb out. Bonjour


----------



## Irresistible (Apr 4, 2005)

Girl I read EVERY single post and you are so dang informative, i need your phone number lol

i really believe (cause i read all the details of how you broke everything down) that it really does have benifits, i dont doubt it one bit!! I think others got carried away, with the lime and the treatment itself.  I think the lime in small amounts as you stated wouldnt really have a negative effect.  when I posted on this thread, i was more just joking around , and in shock I actually read every single post.  

But on the serious note...i can see how this would be benificial,  I dont know about going crazy with it or using it like an actual relaxer, or expectin those results, but i could see how it could/would be and why so many reported softening , not sure about texture change,  but i guess with extra softening anything is possible,  i was joking about smelling sour too, cause i would know how to avoid that of course.   I think the coconut cream (still not sure about using the lime) sounds like a great treatment....and thats the serious answer i have to this post all jokes aside now...

that thread was crazy to read through though lol


			
				Mahalialee4 said:
			
		

> O I forgot to add, I now have rarely any hair tangling when I comb through, no knotting...my comb basically just glides through after I do the tip to root comb out. Bonjour


----------



## Mizani_Mrs (Apr 4, 2005)

Mahalialee4 said:
			
		

> O I forgot to add, I now have rarely any hair tangling when I comb through, no knotting...my comb basically just glides through after I do the tip to root comb out. Bonjour


Ms Maha, I just want to say that you are the BOMB!!!  You have soo much knowledge.   I just tried the milk treatment and IT WORKS!!  I just tried it earlier today and i had to log on to tell everyone before i get to bed.   well i put my little spin on it, i used like 1cup of whole milk and 1/8cup of honey.  i washed then used the milk mixture for 40mins, then i washed out,  did the milk trtmnt again with a little bit of mizani moisturefuse and sat up under the domedryer for 20mins....  my roots were curly and i did not have to detangle them i just combed thru them.  last week when i ran out of john frieda relax serum my roots were matted and i was trying search for a solution so i wont have to relax for another few weeks.  i am 4a/b and i am like 7weeks post!   The milk treatment REALLY made it easy to comb thru, my hair is still wet so i can't say if it's going to stay soft or not.  
I will also say that the milk treatment did nothing for my relaxed hair.  it only straightened/detangled the newgrowth.  i will definitely continue to use anytme i am 4weeks post or got alot of newgrowth.    
Well i'm off to bed, i just wanted to share my experience with everyone.   EVERYONE PLEASE TRY THE MILK TREATMENT.....IT WORKS!  ok i'll stop rambling on....g'nite.


----------



## Irresistible (Apr 5, 2005)

and so now this thread is swinging back around to the statement.....

Got milk?  

lol, im gonna try this, or with the coconut cream or both



			
				Mizani_Mrs said:
			
		

> Ms Maha, I just want to say that you are the BOMB!!!  You have soo much knowledge.   I just tried the milk treatment and IT WORKS!!  I just tried it earlier today and i had to log on to tell everyone before i get to bed.   well i put my little spin on it, i used like 1cup of whole milk and 1/8cup of honey.  i washed then used the milk mixture for 40mins, then i washed out,  did the milk trtmnt again with a little bit of mizani moisturefuse and sat up under the domedryer for 20mins....  my roots were curly and i did not have to detangle them i just combed thru them.  last week when i ran out of john frieda relax serum my roots were matted and i was trying search for a solution so i wont have to relax for another few weeks.  i am 4a/b and i am like 7weeks post!   The milk treatment REALLY made it easy to comb thru, my hair is still wet so i can't say if it's going to stay soft or not.
> I will also say that the milk treatment did nothing for my relaxed hair.  it only straightened/detangled the newgrowth.  i will definitely continue to use anytme i am 4weeks post or got alot of newgrowth.
> Well i'm off to bed, i just wanted to share my experience with everyone.   EVERYONE PLEASE TRY THE MILK TREATMENT.....IT WORKS!  ok i'll stop rambling on....g'nite.


----------



## AngelicRose07 (Apr 6, 2005)

bumpity bump


----------



## sweetpineapple (Sep 1, 2005)

i am amazed. this is so great since i reallly need a natural product to help soften thick hair. i really need to clarify my hair though and was wondering if this would work if i used a clarifying shampoo then did the milk treatment.


----------



## ftballwidow (Jan 11, 2006)

Is anyone still doing this?  Anybody try it recently?


----------



## ftballwidow (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello, Hello
Is anybody out there?
Guess not....
Got Milk?


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jan 17, 2006)

Any updates on this?


----------



## Lucia (Jan 17, 2006)

It just softened my hair when I did it, but I'm doing ACV apple cider vinegar rinses on freshly shampoo and conditioned hair and that gives me the same manageability and more curl definition less of a mess to put on.  HTH


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jan 17, 2006)

thanks Lucia


----------



## ftballwidow (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Lucia
Bumping!!!


----------



## hottopic (Jan 28, 2006)

Did this every work for anyone??


----------



## Lotus (Feb 9, 2006)

Used it for the 2nd time yesterday afternoon.  For me, it's a keeper!


----------



## FIRESTARTER (Feb 9, 2006)

Lotus said:
			
		

> Used it for the 2nd time yesterday afternoon. For me, it's a keeper!


 
Did it straighten or just make the hair manegalbe? If it did, did you loose a lot of the curl pattern umm....like a bad texturizer? or Did it come out like a good one, with curl definition lost?


----------



## Lotus (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm new to the board... not very familiar with hair types and texturizers vs texlax (sp?)- but for me... it softened and loosened the curl.  

The back of my hair usually drys w/o curl definition. The front is normally kinda wavy.  After the coco-milk/lime mixture, the back has curl definition the front-right deeper waves, but the left is almost straight  .  My hair looks a hot mess, because of the different textures. But hey, I can comb it without breakage .... so I'm happy.


----------



## belleza (Feb 10, 2006)

I did it last night using Whole organic milk and organic limes.  My hair is really soft today because I followed up with deep conditioning, and Mane and Tail.  I was so doubtful that coconut milk could work I just used the whole milk.  But tomorrow, I use the recipe properly w/coconut and lime.

I am 8 weeks past relaxer and need to stretch it to 12.  I 've been increasing my vitamins and using Surge and MTG, so lately I've only been able to make it to 8.  So, naturally this thread was a blessing.  Once I do my second treatment, I'll follow up with ya'll on my progress.

...by the way, thank you ladies so much for bumping this.  I may not ever have found it!  And big ups to the FABULOUS, Ms. M for all her recipes.  I am indebted.


----------



## shiningstar84 (Apr 16, 2006)

ftballwidow said:
			
		

> Hello, Hello
> Is anybody out there?
> Guess not....
> Got Milk?


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Jun 2, 2006)

Irresistible said:
			
		

> I cant believe I actually just read every single post in this thread....guess I was intrigued. First i was about to get the can of coconut milk out of my cupboard and pour it on my head, i was skeptical about the lime right away , too scared of any dryness, then as i read i was gonna skip the coconut milk and go get coconut cream, kept reading on, then somewhere in there i was eyeing the salad dressing in my fridge, then as i read i was like ahh fahget about it, im just gonna pour the whole milk in my fridge over my head. oh and I was a clicking fool on all the links, didnt even get to read them all, now my head is spinning, and after all that, the freakin jury is still out on what to do about the milk, after all that reading lol, I feel like i just been on the ride of my life, through evaporated milk, yogurt , heavy cream etc etc, whew wore me out. This was a very interesting , informative thread!!! but whew what a loooog read!!
> 
> guess it cant hurt to try it though, just dont want to end up smelling "sour" lol


 
I feel the same way...exact same roller coaster...my head is spinning..I actually took out pen and paper halfway through to start taking notes....I am still at work 42 minutes after I was supposed to leave reading this thread! I have no idea whether or not I am going to try it because it seems those with the 3's have better success...but we will see....

Ms. Mah...you are on point and a true inspiration!!


----------



## Dynamic (Jun 2, 2006)

I have yet to try it on my hair, but I've put it on my sister and my niece and both of them had good results.  My sister is probably a 4a and my niece is probably 4a/4b.  Both had more manageability, looser curl and faster drying times.  I plan on using it on my hair in the near future.  We used Thai coconut milk and organic limes from Whole Foods.  I juiced the limes myself and we let it sit overnight.  

It's natural--it can't be worse than the chemicals in a relaxer.  I currently use Phyto and get good results so hopefully this will be as nice.  I'll use it next week whenI'm 7 weeks post relaxer.


----------



## JazzyDez (Jun 29, 2006)

Bump!   :bouncegre


----------



## TropicalRose (Sep 19, 2006)

any nappy ladies try it?


----------



## Victorian (Sep 22, 2006)

I remember seeing this thread when I first joined LHCF, but I was still relaxed back then.  I think I might try this out.  Not sure if I'm going to try the whole milk or the coconut milk with lime :scratchch


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 22, 2006)

Innnnnntteresting. I'mma have to subcribe to this thread and read it later when I have more time..... I know I got a couple of cans of coconut milk in the pantry though....and we usually always keep limes (and tequila to go with the limes) in the house....

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 27, 2006)

Okay - I've finally got around to reading the entire thread and I must say - verrrry interesting!! I definitely think that I will try this - maybe I'll do this Friday night, and then do a henna Saturday morning, then do my twists on Sunday. Good Lord - talk about a weekend of hair. 

I'm going to go with the 'orginal' recipe - a cup of coconut milk and the juice of 1/2 a lime and see how it turns out - if it ends up well, I might add some honey the next time. 
I'm not looking to have straight hair, but if it untangles my hair and makes it easier to comb through and softer - I'm SOOO on it. Heck, it might even get rid of my fairy knots - which would have me in fits of joy. 

 This is gonna be FUN!!


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 27, 2006)

nappywomyn said:
			
		

> Okay - I've finally got around to reading the entire thread and I must say - verrrry interesting!! I definitely think that I will try this - maybe I'll do this Friday night, and then do a henna Saturday morning, then do my twists on Sunday. Good Lord - talk about a weekend of hair.
> 
> I'm going to go with the 'orginal' recipe - a cup of coconut milk and the juice of 1/2 a lime and see how it turns out - if it ends up well, I might add some honey the next time.
> I'm not looking to have straight hair, but if it untangles my hair and makes it easier to comb through and softer - I'm SOOO on it. Heck, it might even get rid of my fairy knots - which would have me in fits of joy.
> ...


 
I'll be watching this thread for your results


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Sep 27, 2006)

I will be watching too!


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 30, 2006)

So.....

I did the experiment. Friday morning, I opened a can of coconut milk, and poured most of the 'watery' stuff out of it, leaving me with a thick cream that was on top. Put that in a bowl, added the juice of a whole lime (half didn't seem like enough) mixed it together, and stuck it in the fridge. 

Friday night, I came home, pulled it out of the fridge, and found that it was - solid - like butter almost. I added a little water to it, and smushed it into my hair. That junk was COLD, I tell you that. 

I left it in for about four hours, then rinsed it out, and started my usual weekend routine (henna & deep conditioning). 

I'm done now.....and - I'm - AMAZED, to put it simply. My hair is - soft, soft, soft - but more interestingly - it's - definitely a looser curl pattern. I combed through my hair like it was silk - only hit TWO knots as I was combing it out, and it's soooooooo soft. SO soft and silky. 

Does it definitely loosen tightly coiled, fine hair? Yes. 
Does it definitely make my hair feel like silk? Yes. 
Does it make my hair easier to comb through? Yes. 
Will I be doing this on a regular basis? DEFINITELY!! 

I feel like Prince Akeem in 'Coming to America' - using the natural juices and berries that our Creator gave us to make my hair beautiful.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 1, 2006)

Glad it worked for you. I would still in future use half a lime as it has a cumulative effect when used on a regular basis. I have not used it more than 3 times around a year ago and it really caused my hair to loosen it's curl. I no longer use it because my hair is already the texture I plan to stay with without any aids. But do not forget to add moisturizing conditioners or just use the coconut milk with conditioner to keep it from getting dry. bonjour


----------



## remnant (Oct 1, 2006)

nappywomyn said:
			
		

> So.....
> 
> I did the experiment. Friday morning, I opened a can of coconut milk, and poured most of the 'watery' stuff out of it, leaving me with a thick cream that was on top. Put that in a bowl, added the juice of a whole lime (half didn't seem like enough) mixed it together, and stuck it in the fridge.
> 
> ...


 


*Woaaa I'm gonna try it definitely !*
*Thank you nappywomyn.*


----------



## MizaniMami (Oct 1, 2006)

nappywomyn said:
			
		

> So.....
> 
> I did the experiment. Friday morning, I opened a can of coconut milk, and poured most of the 'watery' stuff out of it, leaving me with a thick cream that was on top. Put that in a bowl, added the juice of a whole lime (half didn't seem like enough) mixed it together, and stuck it in the fridge.
> 
> ...


 
I will def. try this when I get really post relaxer!


----------



## jenell85 (Oct 1, 2006)

Nappywomyn what brand of coconut milk did you use?


----------



## Qt girl (Oct 1, 2006)

I will definately try this to see how long I can stretch my relaxer. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Victorian (Oct 1, 2006)

I tried whole cow's milk and really liked the results.  It did make my hair feel much silkier and my hair had good elasticity when it dried.  You can read the details and see some pics in my hair journal here: Milk Experiment.
I'm definitely going to try it again. Maybe at some point in the future I'll try the coconut and lime mixture, but for now I'll stick with the regular milk and see what the cumulative effects are.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 1, 2006)

Mahalialee4: Oh, definitely - not only will I only use half a lime next time, I will also NOT pour the watery bits of the coconut milk off - I think that was why I needed to add water. 

Jenell85: I used KAME brand - it was just some coconut milk I had in the cabinet, so I doubt that the brand makes much of a difference.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 21, 2006)

Curious if there are any updates, negative or positive on this method. bonjour


----------



## Lucia (Nov 21, 2006)

*I changed from coconut milk to coconut creme  *a while ago it's less messy and I mix that in with my condish mixture to do a deep conditioning treatment and it works great. I don't use the lemons or limes anymore.


----------



## Amina (Dec 2, 2006)

hmm, sounds interesting...Might try this


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Dec 3, 2006)

Last night, after I shampooed and rinsed in the shower, I poured warm coconut milk on my hair in the shower, and then rinsed it well. I have never had happier hair. Then braided it in 4 large braids. This morning I oiled it with EVO. It is thick and feels so strong and I love the feel of my hair. Best conditioner it has ever had. Talk about instant conditioning. bonjour


----------



## leleepop (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm gonna try this the next time I cw.


----------



## keluric (Dec 4, 2006)

I thought this concoction wasn't working for me until I looked at some pictures and realized that indeed my curl pattern was looser.  I'm going to start using it again.

I also used it on my mother's hair and she said she could tell a difference when she didn't use this.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Dec 4, 2006)

I find that it also clarifies the hair. bonjour


----------



## leleepop (Dec 4, 2006)

OK I just did this and my combout was like a dream. I will be 10 weeks post texlax and it feels close to a fresh relaxer after combout. It's still wet, so as far as loosen to curl pattern I dunno. I used 2% lowfat milk and I cwed with condish and lemon juice. I gonna due it twice a week and will update. I'm drying my hair in a ponytail now. I am a 4a with coffee strirrer curls. Transitioning


----------



## CurleeDST (Dec 4, 2006)

How were conks made back in the day?  Potatoes and lye?  What were they concocting in the movie X?  I would not be surprised if there were a natural way to mix a hair straightener.


----------



## leleepop (Dec 4, 2006)

OK I still seem to have my coils. The thing I notice about this is that it reduces shrinkage. I am 10weeks post wednesday and usually, by this time, my hair looks thin at the bottom,now its thicker and more consistant with the rest of my hair, like it is with a fresh texlax. I am really loving this alternative because I am approaching 12 weeks which is the time I usually texlax. This will give me the edge to press forward. I really love my curls so that fact that its temporary is great. Has anyone else transitioned using this method?


----------



## TwistNMx (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi,
Can anyone tell me please what's in the coconut milk that does this?
Will soymilk work also?
Thanks


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Dec 6, 2006)

lactic acid, protein and milk fats and oils---great balanced combo. bonjour


----------



## Qetesh (Feb 22, 2007)

I am uppin this because I actually plan on doing this tomorrow night, I will also post the results. 

I have read this entire thread and I have decided to do the traditional coconut milk can to Â½ juice of 1 lime, I will also add 2 tablespoons of a deep conditioner to the mix I plan on letting it sit overnight tonight and then tomorrow night after a moisturizing shampoo I will put it on my hair and sit under a warm drier for 40 minutes then leave it on for another hour or so then shampoo it and deep condition for another 20 mins. This should keep me busy all nightâ€¦ hope it helps with those fairies


----------



## remnant (Feb 23, 2007)

Qetesh said:
			
		

> I am uppin this because I actually plan on doing this tomorrow night, I will also post the results.
> 
> I have read this entire thread and I have decided to do the traditional coconut milk can to Â½ juice of 1 lime, I will also add 2 tablespoons of a deep conditioner to the mix I plan on letting it sit overnight tonight and then tomorrow night after a moisturizing shampoo I will put it on my hair and sit under a warm drier for 40 minutes then leave it on for another hour or so then shampoo it and deep condition for another 20 mins. This should keep me busy all nightâ€¦ hope it helps with those fairies


 

Hi Qetesh I'm waiting for your updates  
it gives me the same results as henna : my curl pattern was looser !


----------



## Ms_Twana (Feb 24, 2007)

Does anyone have any before and after pictures showing the difference?


----------



## Qetesh (Feb 24, 2007)

soun said:
			
		

> Hi Qetesh I'm waiting for your updates
> it gives me the same results as henna : my curl pattern was looser !



so i did it last night, it was MESSY, i ended up just putting it on in the tub and letting it all run thro then once it was no longer dripping like crazy(i should have gotten the more expensive coconut milk prolly thicker) i got out put it up and sat under the drier for 20 mins then i jus let it sit for about 2 hours, after i rinced it out and co-washed with hello hydrations (it also contains coconut milk) then i did a quick 3 minute deep condish from aussie moist. my hair is completly dry now and i will admit that my curl pattern is slightly looser, nothing serious but about 1 1/2 inches longer in its natural dry state if that counts for anything i get MAJOR shrinkage anyway. i do love the smell of coconut and lime so it was fun for me anyway. what i like the most is my hair seems less tangled than normal. i will try this again in a month or so with a thicker coconut milk.

i am lazy with pics but my hair is laying down better than it was previously which is a good thing.


----------



## remnant (Feb 25, 2007)

Qetesh said:
			
		

> so i did it last night, it was MESSY, i ended up just putting it on in the tub and letting it all run thro then once it was no longer dripping like crazy(i should have gotten the more expensive coconut milk prolly thicker) i got out put it up and sat under the drier for 20 mins then i jus let it sit for about 2 hours, after i rinced it out and co-washed with hello hydrations (it also contains coconut milk) then i did a quick 3 minute deep condish from aussie moist. my hair is completly dry now and i will admit that my curl pattern is slightly looser, nothing serious but about 1 1/2 inches longer in its natural dry state if that counts for anything i get MAJOR shrinkage anyway. i do love the smell of coconut and lime so it was fun for me anyway. what i like the most is my hair seems less tangled than normal. i will try this again in a month or so with a thicker coconut milk.
> 
> i am lazy with pics but my hair is laying down better than it was previously which is a good thing.


 

I'm happy it has worked for you....I remember now....When i tried it I didn't use the lime juice  !


----------



## 1ariel (Jun 6, 2007)

I just twisted my hair the other day but the next time I take my hair down completely (like in 2 to three weeks) I will give this a try. Heck next week I might even try it with my twists inplace. Anyhow, I will post an update.


----------



## bklynLadee (Jun 11, 2007)

I am going to do the lime and coconut thing.

First tonight, I am putting milk in my hair...i sprayed it on..went under my heating cap for about 30 minutes...right now I am goin to let it dry for about 45 minutes and then im going to continue my regimine.

i'll post an update


----------



## glassia (Oct 10, 2007)

What a great thread!!!! Thank you for sharing!

Well I have 4b hair maybe a little 4a right in the middle, and my hair length with shrinkage (not stretching hair out) is about 6 inches. 

I squeezed out the juice from two limes, and used 1/2 a pint of whole milk, whisked together with a fork and dipped my hair in the mixture. After making sure my head was covered in it, I placed a shower cap on my head, and then a swimming cap because my fro made the shower cap baggy I've also got a towel wrapped round it. 

I've had the mixture on for an hour and will leave it on for a few more hours. I must say that when I combed my hair with the mixture on it was a lot easier to comb through. So I'm hoping it turns out ok. ...will keep you posted.


----------



## glassia (Oct 10, 2007)

1ariel said:


> I just twisted my hair the other day but the next time I take my hair down completely (like in 2 to three weeks) I will give this a try. Heck next week I might even try it with my twists inplace. Anyhow, I will post an update.




Wow Ariel, what beautiful hair you have, I'm simply blown away. Your hair is lovely and thick and very healthy.  Keep rockin that hair!


----------



## harrison (Oct 10, 2007)

glassia said:


> What a great thread!!!! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Well I have 4b hair maybe a little 4a right in the middle, and my hair length with shrinkage (not stretching hair out) is about 6 inches.
> 
> ...


 
Not sure what type of milk you're using... but I used coconut milk/3 limes/honey/cholesterol conditioner. I use it 2xs a week and it made a big difference. I am able to detangle using my fingers.  Its great!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 2, 2008)

BUMPING to the front!!!!


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 2, 2008)

Janice said:


> Hey Guys, I came across this tip on one of the websites Mahaliee suggested from the paging hennaphiliac users forum. What do you think? I think this might be the natural relaxer that some Brazilian women use on their hair. (I read somewhere that some Brazilians use relaxers on their hair that they make themselves from homemade products)
> 
> I am defenitely going to order the lotus powder and try that on me. I will buy a doll that has afro textured hair and apply it to her hair and see how it works.I don't want my hair to be straight but I do wish more of my natural length would show. My hair shrinks about 50-60? percent, that's about half of it real length.
> 
> ...


 

thanks for sharing this. I will give it a try in the near future when I have more length.


----------



## stinastina (Mar 2, 2008)

Ms_Twana said:


> Does anyone have any before and after pictures showing the difference?



There are pics in this thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=12363&page=23


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 24, 2008)

Funny - how this keeps bouncing back and forth..


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 24, 2008)

Funny - I haven't used this in a while! I've gotten paranoid about loosing too much of my kink.......


----------



## JustKiya (May 20, 2008)

Hah! Found you!  

I still haven't used this in a while - Caramel and the Yogurt treatments have trumped it. It did smell SOOOOO good though.


----------



## d-rock (May 20, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Hah! Found you!
> 
> I still haven't used this in a while - Caramel and the Yogurt treatments have trumped it. It did smell SOOOOO good though.



What's the caramel and yogurt treatment? Is it loosen your curl like the coconut milk and lime?


----------



## JustKiya (May 20, 2008)

d-rock said:


> What's the caramel and yogurt treatment? Is it loosen your curl like the coconut milk and lime?



Nah, not really - they are two different treatments. The Caramel treatment is a fabulous softener and moisturizer - it makes my hair less 'dense'. The Yogurt treatment is my version of a light protein treatment, and it also leaves my hair VERY soft - but I haven't noticed any curl loosening after the first time or two I used it - though some people have continued to see some. I've stopped using things that are designed to make your curl 'looser', as I don't want to lose the little bit of curl I've got left.  

I was bumping this thread for KrimsonKween....


----------



## CenteredGirl (May 20, 2008)

Oh God, this method has gone around and round on all the hair boards I've been on.

I tried it.  Didn't work.  Softened yes, loosened curl, no.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 13, 2008)

Bumped on up to the Front!!!!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 19, 2008)

I am bumping this OLD post....


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 21, 2008)

Bumped Again.......................


----------



## Ms_Twana (Nov 21, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Bumped Again.......................


 
 Are you bumping for someone or for more responses??

Are you still using this with steam?? Wasn't that this concoction??


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 21, 2008)

Ms_Twana said:


> Are you bumping for someone or for more responses??
> 
> Are you still using this with steam?? Wasn't that this concoction??


 
Somebody asked me about it.... and yes I am.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Nov 21, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Somebody asked me about it.... and yes I am.


 
Oh, I was like, "she's bumping it again." 

Do you only use it when you straighten? Or do you just use it for soft, moisturized hair??


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 21, 2008)

HAAAALOL... I use coconut & lime to straighten.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Nov 21, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> HAAAALOL... I use coconut & lime to straighten.


 
I wanna try it. I bought the coconut milk..and that's as far as I've made it. It just seems like A LOT to do. And my hair is SUPER THICK!!! 

How long is your hair??


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 21, 2008)

Ms_Twana said:


> I wanna try it. I bought the coconut milk..and that's as far as I've made it. It just seems like A LOT to do. And my hair is SUPER THICK!!!
> 
> How long is your hair??


 

Girl - it IS NOT hard.....

Umm. I dunno how long my hair is. Maybe your length...


----------



## Ms_Twana (Nov 21, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Girl - it IS NOT hard.....
> 
> Umm. I dunno how long my hair is. Maybe your length...


 
WHAT!!!  And your twists are all stretched out like that. I'm "J"!!!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Nov 21, 2008)

Ms_Twana said:


> WHAT!!!  And your twists are all stretched out like that. I'm "J"!!!


 
Don't Be girl...


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 12, 2009)

Bumping for those who PM'd me....


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Feb 12, 2009)

samanthajones67 said:


> HAAAALOL... I use coconut & lime to straighten.


 
So I've seen this come up over and over, but I've never really seen any before and after results. Does it really loosen your hair? How loose? For how long? Do you have pics?


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 12, 2009)

^ What she asked...

cj


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Apr 25, 2009)

anyone still doing this?

my teen BC'd last year and now has a bush.  ...too long for a TWA too short for a bun and twists dont last  long.   She wants to try it.  I have coconut milk i just have to find a lime.


----------



## Chicagodiva (Oct 2, 2009)

I was searching for this thread!
I am going to try this out this weekend; if it helps with shrinkage I would be quite satisfied. Being 4a/mostly 4b, I don't really expect any curl loosening.


----------



## Taina (Oct 2, 2009)

I did it once, it was too messy and the result wasnt that good, not worthy. I had better results with the carmelization.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 3, 2009)

Interesting thread. Are any of the original posters who had good results still using it? If not, why?


----------



## sparkle25 (Oct 3, 2009)

I am absolutely gonna try this.  My hair shrinks about 80% so i dont even know how long it is! Anyways thanks


----------



## CurlyMoo (Dec 8, 2009)

Any updates? Anyone still using this?


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 1, 2010)

posting to subscribe & bump this thread for updates......

Anyone still doing this?


----------

